# Naruto Chapter 619 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jan 30, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Zetsu gets his revenge. He was planning this all from the start. He will now take control of the Edo Hokages and start the trolling. 

I suppose the Kages can talk or whatever first before that happens though.


----------



## vered (Jan 30, 2013)

rikudou,rikudou and more rikudou.

they are facing the tablet its about damn time.


----------



## Klue (Jan 30, 2013)

History lesson, then Rikudou.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess my prediction where team cawk went to get Hidan and used him to summon Jashin, the death god, who then summons the people who know everything, the 4 hokages wasn't too "far fetched" or "unrealistic" after all. As Madara says...oh well.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jan 30, 2013)

Crap maybe temple should have had better fail-safe system. lol


----------



## KillerFlow (Jan 30, 2013)

Talking chapters then either the four Hokages or just Sasuke or both will take out Madara/Juubi.


----------



## Komoyaru (Jan 30, 2013)

I predict some crucial answers us naruto fans are dying for. The real answers to the loose ends that were never tied up until now. I will guess that Hashirama will be the first to speak to them, after they all get introduced.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the first second and fourth will be very upset about what happened to the Uchiha clan. Sarutobi's gonna feel some heat.

As (most of) the Hokages know Edo tensei, I doubt any control will last long.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat polarization of power.

Juubi+Kyuubi+Naruto+Madara+Obito are at one end of the country
Sasuke+Oro+4goddamnboss hokage are at the other


I'm sure there has to be some cognizance of presence of the other at each end. All that power concentrated at two points?
The dipole moment is gonna be huge  /geekjokes


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jan 30, 2013)

Hiruzen: Sasuke? You've grown. 

Orochimaru: Don't forget me sensei, 

Hashirama: Young Uchiha, why have you summoned us. I sense hatred in your
heart.

Minato: So this is the kid i saw in Naruto's subconcious, this is the kid he faps aggressively to?

Tobirama: he looks so much like Izuna

Sasuke: i need to ask the four of you something very important.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 30, 2013)

adee said:


> Dat polarization of power.
> 
> Juubi+Kyuubi+Naruto+Madara+Obito are at one end of the country
> Sasuke+Oro+4goddamnboss hokage are at the other
> ...


Niice. Now for how fast can the electrons move between the cathode and the anode. And is root mean squared made out of wood or chipboard?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it'll be an electrifying arc


if you know what I mean


----------



## Xin (Jan 30, 2013)

My prediction: 

Sasuke: So, finally you're b..
Hiruzen: NARUTOOOOO.. oh wait, where am I?
Minato: What's with Naruto?
Hiruzen: Oh nothing. Loving child, really. 
Sasuke: Now that you're back, can you tell m...
Hashi: Oh look, a little Madara, sweet. And why do I sense the chakra of the real Madara? Is he alive?
Orochimau: Yes he is and he fused your cells with him.
Hashi: Oh, that's why he wanted a good bye hug when we fought. 
Tobirama: You hugged Madara?
Hashi: Yes, he is not all that bad you know. Well, at least I thought so. 
Minato: Why don't you let the emo guy finish?
Tobirama: And who are you?
Minato: I'm the fourth Hokage.
Tobirama: Oh yeah, that figures. It's written all over your back. Talk about overcompensation. 
Minato: ...
Sasuke: Are you finish know?
Hiruzen: Where am I?
Hashi: Geez
Tobirama: Yea yea, don't mind him. Go on.
Sasuke: Tell me. What is a clan, a village and that stuff?
Hashi: Oh well, must go meet Madara, bye.
Tobirama: Me too, bye. 
Minato: Oh yeah, me too, bye
Hiruzen: Where am I?
Sasuke: Geez, talk about wasting time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 30, 2013)

At least one of them will break the seal.

It has to go that way.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2013)

*Chapter 619: *  The Sons of Ridouku.

Orochimaru has done the unthinkable and brought back the four Hokage, and now we learn the truth of the Stone Tablet of Nakano and the sons of Ridouku.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah.... History lesson time. I really can't wait to see Sasuke interacting with the Hokages.


----------



## Sete (Jan 30, 2013)

More ass pulls!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2013)

Hashirama: Look at baby Madara, he hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 30, 2013)

I am still waiting for the biggest asspull. Sasuke resurrecting the Uchiha Clan .


----------



## Syntaxis (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasuke: "Hokages of the past… tell me, what is a clan, what is a village?"

The kages look at one another quizzically. "What the fuck?" Tobirama asks the others. "...is this kid serious?" Hashirama ponders, staring at the ceiling. Hiruzen sighs. "Sasuke, right? And Orochimaru. Seems you found out about the death God…"

"How very astute," Orochimaru responds. "Now answer his questions."

They all get glazed looks in their eyes and obey.

Hiruzen: "A village… is a place where people live."
Hashirama: "Pretty much."
Tobirama: "Yup."
Minato: "…"

"And what's a clan?" Sasuke repeats.

Hiruzen: "I'll let you answer that, Hashirama-dono."
Hashirama: "A clan is a group of people who are blood relatives."
Tobirama: "Yup."
Minato: "…"
Hiruzen: "Very complicated stuff."

Sasuke just looks at them. "Stop fucking around. Answer the questions!"

The Kages all look bored. Hiruzen decides to take the lead.

"Sasuke, what is this really about?"
"I… found out about Itachi, and what you and the elders made him do!"

Hiruzen looks worried, but responds with a loving expression on his face.

"Then… I understand."
"A clan… is a group of blood relatives that love one another and band together, facing dangers together, always being there for their loved ones, always sacrificing themselves for the good of the clan."
"But… your confusion comes from Itachi's decisions."
"Itachi… chose the village over his clan."
"A village is like a clan, except within a village you aren't necessarily bound by blood. There are no honorifics, customs and expectations. Whatever someone does for another fellow Konoha nin, he does for the sake of the bigger picture; the greater good. Selfless acts with nothing in return."

The other Kages listen intently to Hiruzen. Hashirama takes over.

"Back in my younger days… clans were all we had. Most clans competed in the art of war. Chaos and agony were daily occurrences."
"When we founded Konoha, we decided to put the village on a higher pedestal than our clans. Unite the clans, combine our power, combine our ambitions."

Tobirama finishes the explanation. "This new hierarchy wasn't for everyone. The Uchiha clan, mostly Uchiha Madara and his loyalists, were the ones against this merger of clans. They could never accept another person on equal footing with them."

Hashirama: "… well, most just simply weren't on equal footing with them."

Tobirama: "Madara left. Nobody stopped him, it was his choice."
"You need to understand that choosing the village over your clan is choosing peace over infinite war and chaos."
"There used to be a plan… Hiruzen…?"

Hiruzen finishes the story to Sasuke. "When Itachi chose Konoha, he didn't choose against his clan. He chose the path that was by far the hardest for him. But a path that resulted in the least amount of casualties. He decimated his clan to save the village. And… to save you…"

Sasuke looks unfazed at the remarks, but is in deep thought and contemplation.

Minato looks behind himself and notices something. "Do you all…"
Hashirama: "Yes… the Kyuubi and Madara…"
Minato: "No…"

"It's the combined assault of all villages, led by Naruto, fighting against an Edo Tensei of Madara." Juugo simply explains.

Sasuke: "…"
Orochimaru: "Right. Now it's our time."
Orochimaru: "Gentlemen…"

The kages look at Orochimaru obediently.

"We're going to finish off Madara… and take the Juubi captive."
"Minato, if you will…"

"Yes," Minato responds. He forms seals and a circle appears on the ground below all of them. "Hiraishin no-jutsu," he states blankly.

Back to where Naruto is fighting.

Naruto is still standing in front of Madara and Tobi. "And I hope my friends won't abandon me!" is repeated from the last chapter.

Suddenly, all around Naruto appear Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, Orochimaru, Sasuke, Juugo, and Suigetsu.

"What..! Hashir--" Madara begins, but immediately he is impaled by gigantic amounts of the most potent mokuton jutsu. A level that not even he can rival. 

Shock spreads throughout the alliance. Madara manages to split himself off using a Mokuton clone, and forms seals to summon his perfect Susanoo. Sasuke looks him in the eyes and simply blocks it with his Mangekyou genjutsu.

"Sasuke…" Naruto stammers.

Sasuke looks at Naruto. "Let's do this… together."

They stand side by side. Sasuke uses a partial Susanoo to block an attack from the Juubi on Naruto. Naruto, in Kyuubi's world, reacts to Kurama wondering what the fuck is going on. "I sense he is changed…" Naruto simply states.

In the real world again. Naruto places his hand on Sasuke's shoulder. He is immediately powered by Kyuubi's chakra.

"Let's go."

Full frontal shot of Sasuke and Naruto standing side-by-side, both using their power to protect the other. Sakura and Kakashi are far behind them, with the alliance, all equally shocked at these developments.

…

And none of this will ever happen.


----------



## Sete (Jan 30, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> Sasuke looks at Naruto. "Let's do this? together."


And they start kissing.
This is what I expected.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 30, 2013)

@Syntaxis And a good thing it is too, since if that would happen the manga would end in five chapters.

That said I agree with how your prediction started. Sasuke will ask dumb questions and the kages will give obvious answers. I even agree that eventually either Tobirama or Minato will warp to the battlefield because Kishi promised that Naruto and Sasuke would meet in the war. Though I don't think it'll happen in the next chapter.

So 619:
- casual banter among the kages
- Sasuke asking dumb questions and getting obvious answers
- Oro once more setting himself up for the inevitable fall
- and it's once more flashback time


----------



## bach (Jan 30, 2013)

naruto chapter 619
a clan

orochimaru stands up and the other half of his face turn normal.
he has four tags in his hands: poor kabuto... he believed he surpassed me... edo tensei is no joke. just one instant and it turns against you.
the snake ninja insert the tags in the leaf ninjas.
ashirama: so it's you again...
tobirama: to think that i developed this jutsu...
hiruzen: orochimaru, you...
minato: what on earth...
hiruzen: minato... you too...
orochimaru: what a moving reunion!
minato: shodaime, niidaime, sandaime, orochimaru and these ninjas... who are they? what's appening?
ashirama: this ninja named orochimaru has alredy summoned us again, and that time sarutobi sacrificed his life to seal us definitively and save the village.
hiruzen: minato, i used the jutsu you used with the kyuubi, but it seems that it was in vain... what are you planning this time?
orochimaru: don't worry, we called you only to achieve some answers.
tobirama: this place, the nakano shirne!
orochimaru: naturally you know well this place, niidaime.
hiruzen: we all know this place very well.
sasuke:!!!
sasuke eyes turn in ems mode.
ashirama: those eyes... the same of uchiha madara. and what are that terrific chakra that i feel?
orochimaru: if you are interested your old friend madara is now fighting against all the world's shinobi with the juubi power. he sure is confident.
minato: and that other chakra... the kyuubi... no.. it's naruto!
orochimaru: your little brat has become a very remarkable ninja.
hiruzen: how is it possible? damn! all i have done was useless! what do you want from us?
sasuke: i want to know... what is a clan?
hashirama: i shall answer you.


----------



## Sete (Jan 30, 2013)

Without offence, your predictions are even more cheesy than the alliance bird.
I really hope the hokages to fuck things up.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

Orochimaru walks by Hidan's severed head and has the zetsu merge with him. Then Hidan says his own blood can be used to bring back Kakuzu since he swallowed kakuzu's blood. The last zetsu is used to revive Kakuzu 


Make it happen kishi


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 30, 2013)

History lesson episode 1 - The beginning of the Senju and Uchiha Heritage - Madara VoTE battle and all that


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 30, 2013)

I suppose the Hokages will start answering some question Sasuke is curious about...then maybe something on Naruto-juubi front or we'll have flashback about what the hokages will say.


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 30, 2013)

Suigetsu : "Wha, the previous Hokage"

Sasuke: " So, the Sandaime stands before me, he caused all of this"

Orochimaru is about to put the tags in Minato's head when a hand stops him

It's the hand of the corpse Orochimaru left behind.

Orochimaru: "what in the world is this?!"

Corpse then changes into a different form

Orochimaru: "you!?!"

Chapter then switches over to Naruto

In the mindscape red chakra surrounds Kurama and he begins to grow in size

Kurama: "It can't be!"

Naruto: "whats happening to you? your getting taller!"

Kurama: "My Yin chakra, Its returning!"

Outside the mindscape, Naruto's BM cloak turns red and his clothing turns black

Hinata: "Naruto, whats happening?"

Naruto is about to answer but then senses something

Madara; "This chakra...."

Naruto: " No..... No!"

Back at Naka Shrine

Voice: " I am the last guardian of the Uzumaki Clan Shrine, why have you used the Shinigami Mask?"

Suddenly chains wrap around Team Sasuke

Juugo: "I, i cant move!"

Sasuke: "Such power, i cant activate Susan'oo!"

Suddenly the Hokage begin to regain consciousness

Hiruzen: "where are we?!"

Senju brothers: "this is, Naka shrine!"

Minato: "why am i here?!"

Voice: "Its been a while, Minato"

suddenly the corpse's transformation is complete, and out of the shadows comes

Kushina Uzumaki


----------



## auem (Jan 30, 2013)

inb4 someone use my idea, i am expecting for confirmation that Obito still has Minato's marking....

Once they hear about the war,me think that Minato will mention it as their ticket to reach the warzone instantly...


----------



## Mael (Jan 30, 2013)

The Red Marker appears and the Necromorph infestation begins.

Might as well since Kishi's already zombie crazy.


----------



## Amaterasu80 (Jan 30, 2013)

I predict a very long conversation, probably with flashbacks as well. I suspect there will be some focus on the First Hokage.

I hope the Kage dont actually enter the fight though. There is something ominous about Orochimaru, does he have something planned?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kushina's revival.


----------



## Penance (Jan 30, 2013)

I predict multiple flashbacks...


----------



## Lovely (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hokages reveal something important... and the start of flashbacks.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Obviously, the kages won't TnJ sasuke; the inevitable fight between naruto has to happen. I believe they will tell him all he wants to hear, then Minato will end it along the lines of his son kicking him in the throat for his hatred and that he warned him, followed by his trademark eyes-closed smile


----------



## ZE (Jan 30, 2013)

I want Kishi to make a distinction between the kages and tell us what sets them apart, and their strengths in comparison to each other. Something like this:

Hashirama: The most naturally gifted of the four
Nidaime: The most talented of the four
Hiruzen: The smartest of the four
Minato: The most inventive of the four


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 30, 2013)

I read it twice, I'm still not sure what happened with this: but can someone tell me what happened with the two extra zetsus? We're they blobbed together to form 1 new Oro? Or what


----------



## UchihaSasukeSama (Jan 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> History lesson, then Rikudou.



Lol, there's no way Kishimotroll can stop making these flashbacks monthly.But the next flashback which is about the Hokages' history will be the best.
-----
kishi: Prepare for tons of flashbacks:


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 30, 2013)

History lesson time .
Dang , and I was sure my prediction would be spot on this time . 
I knew something was off as soon as there were 4 .

Hopefully this will take a few chapters . I'm still thinking that we'll need Rikudou and/or his sons to read the tablet , but hey maybe even the hokages could do it .
Atm I'm still stuck on the tablet revealing secrets to the rinnegan .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait nevermind. There's only one zetsu left...


Who will the Zetsu be used on?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Wait nevermind. There's only one zetsu left...
> 
> 
> Who will the Zetsu be used on?



On Hidan  Wait, no...

Most likely something to do with Sasuke's future power up. Rinnegan, perhaps?


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought there were two left ? ^^^


----------



## Recal (Jan 30, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> I thought there were two left ? ^^^



Six Zetsus minus the four who became the dead Hokage and minus the one who had its body snatched by Oro equals one left.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> On Hidan  Wait, no...



YES! Juugo finds him and heals him with zetsu flesh!

Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Roxa5 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hidan is 6 feet (or more) in the ground. I hope he makes a cameo as worm food however.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

Juugo already sucked that Zetsu with his sennin thing, he might inject it on Sasuke when the time comes


----------



## Amaterasu80 (Jan 30, 2013)

Im half-sure Sasuke will get some sort of powerup.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Hidan is 6 feet (or more) in the ground. I hope he makes a cameo as worm food however.



LIES! He chewed himself out!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

Amaterasu80 said:


> Im half-sure Sasuke will get some sort of powerup.


half-sure?

Sasuke is right before the secrets of his body, and has all the tools around him to reach it


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't see Sasuke getting a power up. He hasn't really used the full power of his new eyes yet....did he?


----------



## RBL (Jan 30, 2013)

omg i love hidan too, i want him to come back, as well as i want more team gai momment.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck, Minato vs Naruto. My body is not ready.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> omg i love hidan too, i want him to come back, as well as i want more team gai momment.



Believe strongly enough in Jashin and he shall return 



Ubereem said:


> Fuck, Minato vs Naruto. My body is not ready.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 30, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Fuck, Minato vs Naruto. My body is not ready.



But my body is 

In seriousness though , edo tensei will have been broken/Oro killed by the time this war is over .


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 30, 2013)

I predict that Naruto will be Hokage by the end and have the other five Hokage as his bitches advisors


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

Controversial Opinion of mine, as known flashbacks ARE a good thing.

The best thing that could happen is Sasuke Sharingan's all 4 Hokages and shares his memory of loving his brother, running home to find his brother murdering his family and being mindraped, being alone, being vampire bitten by Orochimaru, being forced to kill Naruto (but failing), fighting Itachi and watching him die, being kidnapped by "Madara Uchiha", and finally meeting EdoItachi to finish the memory flashbacks.

This would be good, because it is an icebreaker that would answer all the Hokage's questions of "What's going on here?".  They know Sasuke has been forsaken and wants to know why and how it happened.  Also, it can shorten the amount of time the "history lesson" will take as they will get straight to the point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Controversial Opinion of mine, as known flashbacks ARE a good thing.
> 
> The best thing that could happen is Sasuke Sharingan's all 4 Hokages and shares his memory of loving his brother, running home to find his brother murdering his family and being mindraped, being alone, being vampire bitten by Orochimaru, being forced to kill Naruto (but failing), fighting Itachi and watching him die, being kidnapped by "Madara Uchiha", and finally meeting EdoItachi to finish the memory flashbacks.
> 
> This would be good, because it is an icebreaker that would answer all the Hokage's questions of "What's going on here?".  They know Sasuke has been forsaken and wants to know why and how it happened.  Also, it can shorten the amount of time the "history lesson" will take as they will get straight to the point.


thats a good idea

kishi could resume it in one page if he made Sasuke say "im here to talk with you, and i need some answers, but first i want to show my history to you, so that you can understand what is going on better"

minato would get aware that he was naruto's friend, and what went on between the two


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 31, 2013)

The Kyuubi's Yin chakra goes to...the juubi. 

*Madara:* Dafaq did that come from?

*Obito:* It must be the half of Kurama that was sealed...in the death god...

*Madara:* Hm. Interesting. What else should we expect?

*Naruto:* WHAT? WAIT? IS MY DAD COMING? I'M THE SON OF THE FOURTH HOKAGE!

*Madara:* Besides Daddy dearest.

*Obito:* Erm...

*Naruto:* THE THIRD HOKAGE. BUT I'M NOT HIS SON.

*Obito:* Kid, shut the fuck up.

*Naruto:* THE SECOND HOKAGE. I'M NOT HIS SON EITHER.

*Obito:* God help us.

*Madara:* ...

*Naruto:* THE FIRST HOKAGE. I'M NOT HIS -

*Madara:* WHERE? WHERE IS MY HASHHIIIII~~~<3  \(?･ω･`)/ WE CAN BE TOGETHER AT LAST, FOREVER AND EVER WITH ALL OUR BABIES AND...

*Obito:* Dude I am not your test tube baby. Stop touching me.

*Madara:* Later, bitches. Off to meet my true love. (?･ω･`)

*Naruto:* ...SON EITHER.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Fuck, Minato vs Naruto. My body is not ready.


Naruto putting his father in his place. 

Much better then some silly flashbacks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Kyuubi's Yin chakra goes to...the juubi.
> 
> *Madara:* Dafaq did that come from?
> 
> ...



oh god


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2013)

AumaanAnubis said:


> Hiruzen: Sasuke? You've grown.
> 
> Orochimaru: Don't forget me sensei,
> 
> ...



 _ (not the "splitting image of Madara")_



Charlotte said:


> I am still waiting for the biggest asspull. Sasuke resurrecting the Uchiha Clan .



You can do that with Rinnegan, (and this fanfic )



Syntaxis said:


> Sasuke: "Hokages of the past… tell me, what is a clan, what is a village?"
> 
> The kages look at one another quizzically. "What the fuck?" Tobirama asks the others. "...is this kid serious?" Hashirama ponders, staring at the ceiling. Hiruzen sighs. "Sasuke, right? And Orochimaru. Seems you found out about the death God…"
> 
> ...



:rofl

Actually not only do I predict Sasuke will protect Naruto in the end, but Kishimoto himself strongly hinted they would "meet on the battlefield".



Mayrice said:


> Orochimaru walks by Hidan's severed head and has the zetsu merge with him. Then Hidan says his own blood can be used to bring back Kakuzu since he swallowed kakuzu's blood. The last zetsu is used to revive Kakuzu
> 
> 
> Make it happen kishi



This would actually be pretty good in showing off his moves Kishi was forced to drop (but it would just as easily be dropped as it makes the story longer)



auem said:


> inb4 someone use my idea, i am expecting for confirmation that Obito still has Minato's marking....
> 
> Once they hear about the war,me think that Minato will mention it as their ticket to reach the warzone instantly...



*gasp*  YOU ARE RIGHT!



Amaterasu80 said:


> I hope the Kage dont actually enter the fight though. There is something ominous about Orochimaru, does he have something planned?



Yeah, lots of people noticed a difference with his behavior.



PikaCheeka said:


> The Kyuubi's Yin chakra goes to...the juubi.
> 
> *Madara:* Dafaq did that come from?
> 
> ...



:rofl


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 31, 2013)

I predict Sasuke putting Orochimaru in Genjutsu before oro puts the tags into the edo hokages.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Kyuubi's Yin chakra goes to...the juubi.
> 
> *Madara:* Dafaq did that come from?
> 
> ...



omg 

Anyway, Hashirama's going to be in for some big surprises; first, he and Madara had a 'child' (someone ought to explain  him that ); then, there's the fact that everybody's been using his DNA for the creepiest things...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 31, 2013)

I predict Sasuke starts to ask his questions and complains how fucking hard his shinobi life is to the Hokages while they are like lol Uchiha.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2013)

Hashirama made Madara the cell-addict he is by force.  CALLING IT


----------



## WT (Jan 31, 2013)

Chapter 619

Hashirama: It seems we've been brought back once again.

Hiruzen: Impossible, I sealed you two inside the belly of the demon, there's no way..

Tobirama: Your disciple Hiruzen, he sure is something. 

Minato: So, Orochimaru, now it seems clear why you had such a keen interest in Kushina.

*Orochimaru smiles*

Minato: I always had my suspicions about you however, they were kept reserved in case I may have been wrong, but it seems I wasn't. You played with forbidden Jutsu and learnt the seconds Edo Tensei technique. 

Tobirama: ... 

Minato: After mastering it to a certain level, you attacked the village and resurrected these two. You used them to fight the third who sealed them away inside the belly of the demon. I had no idea Mito sama taught you that jutsu 3rd.

Hiruzen: ....

Minato: Orochimaru, you researched about the Uzumaki and studied Kushina. You always knew that the Edo tensei is related to the jutsu I used to seal the kyuubi, however, you were unaware that the third would use it. After the First, Second and Third were sealed inside the belly of the demon, you found ways to bypass this. Through the knowledge you accumulated learnt from the ways of the Uzumaki, you managed to unseal our souls. Was this your plan all along?

Orochimaru: kukukuku

Hashirama: Someone with such a clear ability to reason and understand information, 4th, now I see why you were made Hokage. You clearly are a shinobi to be reckoned with.  

Orochimaru thinking: Unbelievable, you managed to understand this much from hearing the conversations earlier. Nothing less from you. 

Minato: Orochimaru, playing with forbidden jutsu is a dangerous game.

Orochimaru: I'm not a fool like Kabuto. I know the risks of Edo Tensei. It is for that reason I have never summoned those from the past with their full abilities. Even against the 3rd, I only included a proportionate of the 1st and 2nd's power. If I had brought them back with their full abilities in that fight, I would have been destroyed. Sensei, your old age made you weak and brittle. Had you fought me in your prime, I would have surely failed to cause any damage. 

Hiruzen: I can't believe my sacrifice was in vain.

*Sasuke's EMS activates*

Sasuke: Hiruzen ... huh

Hashirama/Tobirama/Hiruzen/Minato: ?!

Sasuke: Although it was my deepest desire to have you brought back from the dead so that I may kill you myself...

Hiruzen: ?! 

Sasuke: My intentions are different.

Hiruzen: Sasuke, you've grown. Have you sided with Orochimaru?!

Orochimaru: He's learnt the truth about Itachi

Minato: Uchiha Itachi?

Sasuke: 4th Hokage, you speak when spoken to! Now be quiet.

Minato: ? ... Haha ... you have quite the attitude. I remember you, you were born only a couple of hours before my son, Naruto was born ... 

Sasuke: ?!?!?!?! Naruto is your son .... 

Hiruzen/Orochimaru: .... 

Minato: It seems you know of him. Is he still alive?

Orochimaru: Very much so. From my knowledge that I gained from Kabuto, Naruto has mastered the power of the Kyuubi and is currently fighting Uchiha Madara and ... 

Hashirama: Madara?! He's alive

Orochimaru: No, my associate resurrected him through Edo Tensei at his full power ...

Minato thinking: He said and ... there's someone else with him, could it be the masked man? If Madara has been resurrected through Edo Tensei now, that masked man wasn't Madara,

Minato: Who is the other ...

Orochimaru: kukukuku 

Minato: ...?

Orochimaru: Uchiha Obito!

Sasuke: !! 

Minato: ?!?! What ... he's dea....

Orochimaru: He was found by Madara, half dead ... 

Tobirama: What's going on, I thought Madara was brought back through Edo Tensei? What exactly has happened

Orochimaru: He survived and lived on for decades as a shell of his former self.

Hashirama: ?!

Orochimaru: Sometime after he met Obito, he passed away only to be brought back through Edo Tensei recently. He wields the Rinnegan and has your power to, first.

Hashirama: Summon him at once boy! I want to speak to him.

Orochimaru: Sadly, he's broken free from Edo Tensei ...

Tobirama: You fool, this is why this jutsu is not to be underestimated! 

Orochimaru: ?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

*Sasuke's susano has pierced Orochimaru*

Sasuke: Your time is up Orochimaru

Orochimaru: Sas.. you treacherous brat!

Hashirama: With Orochimaru about to die, we will break free from this control.

Sasuke: No. I can use Edo Tensei as well!

Sasuke: EDO TENSEI !

*The Hokage's fall under Sasuke's control*


----------



## KevKev (Jan 31, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was like "Kishi do this nao " and then I saw your last message  +reps very good!!


----------



## Harbour (Jan 31, 2013)

I predict the Year of Badass Hokages.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so excited for next chapter 
That doesn't happen since Madara appeared


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

I predict that the Hokages will explain how the old granny cat was the one who orchestrated everything in the first place. She knew that original six paths guy personally(Cus cats have like 9 lives, she's been around a long time ofc), and has been working diligently ever since.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, its confusions like this that make me strongly favor Sasuke just activating Sharingan and give them FLASHBACKS of himself as a child through being left alone by EdoItachi.  They won't need to waist precious time on questions when they will already know there is a masked man who Minato will identify as Obito (CALLING IT) who calls himself "Madara", Orochimaru survived the raid, Naruto was the one Sasuke couldn't kill, and there is currently a war in which Itachi was used as an unwilling Zombie Slave Soldier.  They won't go babbling on so boringly.  Just do a Sasuke flashback and get on with it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 31, 2013)

I think we should all be prepared for a good 5 or so chapters of talking. Not even necessarily heavy flashbacks, but a lot of talking.



Bird of Paradise said:


> Hashirama made Madara the cell-addict he is by force.  CALLING IT



50 Shades of Mokuton?


----------



## equa727 (Feb 1, 2013)

Only one last person to bring back from that dead......  Please update the damn wiki cause you know he is either being resurrected, or he spent some time away hiding from everyone.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 1, 2013)

I predict the chapter will focus on the hokages' reactions to getting released from the death god and being brought back via et. Sasuke will explain his reasons for reviving them, we might be reminded of all his other questions. Then the hokages start to explain history from their perspective.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2013)

I predict a ton of fan-wanking next week.


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2013)

i wouldnt be surprised if it switches back to the battlefield.
well actually what AnaBallerina said.
the witnesses will be examined.  in what order i wonder.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tbh from now on I want one thing and one thing only.

Flashbacks, volumes worth of flashbacks for each hokage.

I mean f*ck the war for awhile, we could visit each of the Hokage's history and spend a year watching them all rise to Hokage.


----------



## Sete (Feb 1, 2013)

Orochimaru predictions = KUKUKUKU
Every kitten time!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 1, 2013)

I predict an history lesson.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 1, 2013)

I reckon they'll go in chronological order. Hashirama might begin, he could start to explain about how he founded the village with Madara (what is a village?), why the clan chose to follow him over Madara, how he fought to protect the village (what is a shinobi?) etc


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2013)

or thyell go in reverse chronological order. 
like hiruzen→minato→tobirama→hashirama
i mean hashiramas+tobiramas stories are most interesting /new as we are totally in the dark about their time.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 1, 2013)

takL said:


> or thyell go in reverse chronological order.
> like hiruzen→minato→tobirama→hashirama
> i mean hashiramas+tobiramas stories are most interesting /new as we are totally in the dark about their time.



Actually your reverse order makes more sense   Kishi should keep the most unknown events and the truths that could seriously affect Sasuke's resolve (truth about madara that makes Sasuke want to oppose him) till last. so we'll probably find out more about the most current events (that we already have some info on like the massacre) first. 

I hope Sasuke shows how he feels/what he thinks (and not oro doing it for him) through all of this, it's a good time for character development. But his poker face will keep us guessing what he wants to do till the end


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2013)

Imagine this:

Hashirama: This is what went down and why Madara left the village only to return to fight me.  I could not let him die because he is my closest friend and I never give up on a friend (NaruSasu parallel) so I have him my own cells because I would be sad if he died, even though he wanted to die at defeat.

Tobirama: I knew it!  Those damn Uchiha destroyed the village and are summoning our souls like the demons they are.  We should have eradicated them when we had the chance.

Hiruzen: Actually we did eradicate them and it was with the help of Uchiha Itachi, the pride of the hidden leaf himself.  We made sure to mind control him just fine.

Minato: We are all dead because of our mistakes, otherwise we would not be here and you would not have lost your family.  This is the worst thing I have ever heard.  These events are because of the unavoidable consequences of war and what will become of Uchiha and Konoha is up to you.  Make the right choice.  Here, have my headband._(wishful thinking)
_  "I believe in you" _(more wishful thinking)
_


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2013)

Evil, did you get issue #11 yet? I'm dying to know what did hokages say? 

I predicted Long conversation among hokages and team Hebi


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Suigetsu should literally have nothing to contribute to the hokage. Juugo too but he's less of a pisser


----------



## Rose (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there an early chapter next week?


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 2, 2013)

Judging from calimike's sig, I'd say 'yes', the chapter comes out on Tuesday this week.


----------



## Rose (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't see his Sig. Have them all blocked but thanks for the answer. I predict it being a slow chapter   and not much progressing


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 2, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Actually your reverse order makes more sense   Kishi should keep the most unknown events and the truths that could seriously affect Sasuke's resolve (truth about madara that makes Sasuke want to oppose him) till last. so we'll probably find out more about the most current events (that we already have some info on like the massacre) first.
> 
> I hope Sasuke shows how he feels/what he thinks (and not oro doing it for him) through all of this, it's a good time for character development. But his poker face will keep us guessing what he wants to do till the end


Sasuke's poker face made me quite angry last chapter

i cant get wtf he is thinking right now


----------



## Annabella (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke's poker face made me quite angry last chapter
> 
> i cant get wtf he is thinking right now



it's frustrating I get that he was expecting the Hokages so he didn't look like he surprised by their revival. In that panel he just looked serious/determined.

But that death god was scary, the whole ritual was creepy and he had no reaction. Even when the 6 zetsu came out of him, he was unaffected. 

He's back in Konoha and yet he doesn't look angry (maybe just a little sad). It's really difficult to guess what's going on in his mind, Oro's commentary doesn't help because he could be wrong.


----------



## WT (Feb 2, 2013)

This manga will be reaching its very end very soon. With the Hokage's now out as well, Naruto will show why he's surpassed all of them. They will acknowledge him and he will become Hokage.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 2, 2013)

I predict that Minato says "screw this" and teleports to Naruto's location using a seal placed on Naruto's body during childbirth.


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2013)

I predict another lame speech about bonds.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke's poker face made me quite angry last chapter
> 
> i cant get wtf he is thinking right now


Before him even the previous Hokages barely comes off as avarage ninja 


Klue said:


> I predict another lame speech about bonds.


Don't worry because soon we will have RS info 


AnaBallerina said:


> He's back in Konoha and yet he doesn't look angry (maybe just a little sad). It's really difficult to guess what's going on in his mind, Oro's commentary doesn't help because he could be wrong.


Kishimoto once said he can't make Sasuke show much emotion because he is the opposite of Naruto so I'm quite sure he is using Orochimaru to describe how Sasuke feels.

Therefore Kishimoto hinted about Sasuke feelings about Naruto and Konoha.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict another lame speech about bonds.


I don't think I can handle another one.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 2, 2013)

My pred:

619: the naive sauce

Sauce: here they are...

Oro: kukuku...

Oro: I need to seal their souls with these kunais to make them speak as you want...

Sasuke: Ok, goes on...

Oro: KUKUKUKU!

Sauce: Why are you laughing? 

Oro: Oh, well... You know me....

Sauce: not wrong, crazy snake! Goes on

Oro -implanting kunais in the kages head: KUUUKKKUKKUUUKKUUU!!!!!!!!

Sauce: ...

Oro: now, my 4 bitches, just immobilize that brat!

The 4: Yup Masta!

Sauce: "argh"

Oro: LIKE A BOSS!

(Oro take sauce's eyes, and then goes to end the war with his brand new rinnegan and 4 friends-pet)


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict another lame speech about bonds.



Oh God, this is what I fear the most... 

That Hokages aren't going for any interesting answers, but for rehash of Naruto's speech. See: the style of Hiruzen's last speech to Orochimaru. Morally high ground, but little to none new information and zero explanations.

Anyways: I predict we return to Naruto vs. Uchihas


----------



## takL (Feb 2, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict that Minato says "screw this" and teleports to Naruto's location using a seal placed on Naruto's body during childbirth.



haha yea  kulama just told about his chakra in naruto.

beside dont forget the hiraishin mark on bee.


----------



## Sirius B (Feb 2, 2013)

Perhaps more info on the Uzumaki clan? I hope that the Bird Cage seal isn't a creation of theirs....


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 2, 2013)

I predict explanations about the current war and nothing else.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder which of the Hokages will give the most valuable information


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2013)

will give some clues to what Orochimaru wants.  Yes, he could be after Sasuke in order to become Sage of 6 Paths (even though it seems Naruto is down that road)


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 2, 2013)

Minato knows Uzumaki Clan sealing techniques. Yeah! He is going to kill Madara with the other Kages.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 3, 2013)

Hashirama punches Oro in the face, undoes the edo-tensei contract, and jumps out the window to go beat up his waifu.

Er, Madara.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2013)

Each of the Four Hokages equip themselves with a unique Uzumaki Clan mask, simultaneously.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Each of the Four Hokages equip themselves with a unique Uzumaki Clan mask, simultaneously.



And?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like they may not even really talk much this week? We'll probably just get introductions (possibly even just by Oro) and a lot of surprised faces. Maybe an explanation of the war, too.

That and like 4 pages of Suigetsu reaction panels.



Klue said:


> Each of the Four Hokages equip themselves with a unique Uzumaki Clan mask, simultaneously.



Who gets the Sexy-no-Jutsu one?


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 3, 2013)

Aaaand now we go back to Naruto and co. while the Hokage talk. ;D


----------



## Revolution (Feb 3, 2013)

^
I actually predicted this a long time ago.  Kishi does not like to reveal secrets so easily.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 3, 2013)

My thoughts on chapter 618 and speculation on events of chapter 619 as well as answering questions/comments:

[YOUTUBE]FzwkCT7cDCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 3, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> Aaaand now we go back to Naruto and co. while the Hokage talk. ;D


 
Better running from the forums then...
Mmh...even though a return to Naruto & company would please me...


----------



## Fay (Feb 3, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> Aaaand now we go back to Naruto and co. while the Hokage talk. ;D


Ewww please no 


Hiruzen better tell Sasuke that he's named after his daddy


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2013)

Kishi will probably refrain from a return to the war until after Sasuke is ready to join in.

New volume and all.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah,It's Kishimoto's modus operandi after all but i suppose that the four hokages will make the following chapters quite interesting.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah,It's Kishimoto's modus operandi after all but i suppose that the four hokages will make the following chapters quite interesting.



Fuck the Hokages! I'm more interested in the unveiling of Rikudou's secrets.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh well I suppose it's time for that too.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 3, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Better running from the forums then...
> Mmh...even though a return to Naruto & company would please me...



It would please _me_ only if the Juubi stomped on them all. 

Don't take me wrong, I adore Naruto, but if Kishi means for me to actually root for him, he needs to make his situation seem quite, quite desperate for a while. Like in Rocky, you know? And I know Kishi knows of this particular plot device, he used it in the Pain fight. 

So, if I can't have the stomping, I'd rather we keep to Sasuke for now and catch a break from all the motivational speeches.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2013)

I predict once Sasuke leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level


----------



## Fay (Feb 3, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I predict once Sasuke leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level



I agree, I think he will have:
1. Yin kyuubi chakra
2. A new jutsu from Sarutobi clan
3. Hiruzen and Hashirama's blessing to raep Mads


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I predict once Sasuke leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level





They're all senju. They'll never give any clue to some random Uchiha brat!

No, no...

I predict once *Oro* leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level, near Rikudo Senin!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2013)

Turrin said:


> My thoughts on chapter 618 and speculation on events of chapter 619 as well as answering questions/comments:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FzwkCT7cDCA[/YOUTUBE]



Sasuke Vs 4 Hokage.

Don't you think that's too much? 

Hashi alone is stronger than Madara. (EMS + Kurama) 
do you REALLY think that Kishi will make EMS Sasuke surpass Madara
not only by defeating Hashi, but with 3 Hokage beside him? 

Not to mention there is Hiruzen who's even stronger than Hashi. ~~ 
If Sasuke was able to just keeping up with them he'll be stronger than the
current Madara! 

****

Kurama's host had(?) always been from the Uzumaki because of his strong 
chakra and this stuff, what will make Sasuke able to receive his chakra? 
In top of that I don't see how this will make him equal to Naruto! Because
obviously he'll be a lot stronger than him, and Naruto will need EMS, or Rinnegan to be equal to him, which of course ridiculous. @@


----------



## AshlynXUchiha (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm really hoping that, after hearing what the hokages have to say, Sasuke will have a change of heart.  Would Masashi Kishimoto really be that kind to us Sasuke fans though?


----------



## gershwin (Feb 3, 2013)

Fay said:


> 2. A new jutsu from Sarutobi clan



They still have one zetsu to summon dat Sasuke Sarutobi


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 3, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> They're all senju. They'll never give any clue to some random Uchiha brat!
> 
> No, no...
> 
> I predict once *Oro* leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level, near Rikudo Senin!


uchiha shrine, rikudou tablet, sasuke...

the place where all sectets slumber, shall have something important for teh boy


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 3, 2013)

I predict Sasuke not saying a lot, Suigetsu making a witty remark, Orochimaru looking and acting like a weird molester around Sasuke, Naruto giving another speech worthy of becoming President and Sakura being hit by a rock.

Again.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 3, 2013)

And thus begins the nailbiting wait 

I really do hope that we hear at least something worthwhile from the hokage. Although there's a probability that Kishi might suddenly decide to troll and shift to Naruto. Maybe he and Madara/Obito/Kakashi will realize about the kages return.

I'm thinking maybe the hiraishin seal on Obito, Naruto and Kakashi's kunai will cause them to suddenly sense Minato's presence.
Madara will obviously sense his One True Love Hashirama


----------



## Harbour (Feb 3, 2013)

We will learn that all Hokages had confidentional information about Rikudou and the tablet.
next chapter will come as usual?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 3, 2013)

...I predict we get an unusually memorable early chapter with Tobirama pulling wisecracks about Hashirama.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 3, 2013)

Can an Edo Tensei use the Death God jutsu?


Can an ET use Rinne Tensei?

If yes, what will happen if Madara uses a Rinne Tensei to revive Hashi's soul?






If only Kishi answered these questions


----------



## Annabella (Feb 3, 2013)

I predict the chapter will focus on introductions. Oro will introduce the hokage to Sasuke, he'll probably just 'hn' at them 

Sasuke will explain why he revived them and the hokages might decide to tell him everything he wants to know.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope Kishimoto doesn't rush their conversation and give every piece of information. 


shyakugaun said:


> I predict once Sasuke leaves that Shrine, he will be on a completely different level


So do I. Shit is gonna get real when that happens.


Louis-954 said:


> Dunno if you guys heard yet but we're getting chapters late Monday night/early Tuesday morning.


Good chapters always come earlier


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 3, 2013)

I predict Evil spoilers /o/
Also we will get answer, why they are in uchiha shrine
I hope there won't be switch or if will, some Madaras panel with his reaction to come back of his lover


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 3, 2013)

gershwin said:


> They still have one zetsu to summon dat Sasuke Sarutobi




Actually Juugo absorbed that Zetsu


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 3, 2013)

Early release? Cool!

If the new chapter continues the focus on Sasuke and the Hokages, it should start with Sasuke asking Hashirama what was his plan with founding a village along with his clan's worst enemy, Hashirama answers that he and his clansmen were growing tired of dragging a family feud over a heritage that became lost and irrelevant due to the feud's start in the first place, and in the multiple fights they had against Uchihas in the missions lords hired them for they noticed that some Uchihas also were showing signs of growing tired of the feud. So he agreed with his clan to extend a hand to the Uchiha clan as a means to end the cycle of hatred that existed between them, and with the sole exception of Madara, Uchihas accepted.

Then Sasuke will ask Tobirama what ulterior motives he had in giving the Uchihas the Military Police after Madara attacked using the Kyuubi, Tobirama will answer that after that event, the other clans that joined Konoha were suspecting of the Uchihas, so to keep the village's original purpose to fail he gave them the Military Police to show the other clans that the clan as a whole was a reliable asset to Konoha, and to further improve the relationships between different clans he took Uchiha Kagami as a disciple along with other young members of different clans.

With those answers Sasuke would confirm Konoha was not created nor run as an anti-Uchiha trap, unlike what Tobi told him. Then he'd decide to move onto clearing up the events that lead to the Uchiha massacre, he'd turn to Minato and say "now it's time for you to answer... 4th Hokage". And chapter ends there.



Bird of Paradise said:


> will give some clues to what Orochimaru wants.  Yes, he could be after Sasuke in order to become Sage of 6 Paths (even though it seems Naruto is down that road)



Mind posting a transcript or an alternate link? Video's not available for my country.



Leptirica said:


> Aaaand now we go back to Naruto and co. while the Hokage talk. ;D



So Sasuke's future arrival in the battlefield provides us with flashbacks of him asking his questions to the Hokages and flashbacks within flashbacks of each Hokage's answers and at the last minute we learn who will he fight for?

Sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 3, 2013)

Karin emerges from the shadows and slits everyone's throats.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2013)

Resorting to random predictions? Okay! 

Obito revives Neji with the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Talis (Feb 3, 2013)

Hashirama will steal Sasukes Dna.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 3, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Mind posting a transcript or an alternate link? Video's not available for my country.



Find it on Narutoget episode 72 of original part 1 Naruto.

It is basically Naruto episode 72 while Orochimaru and Hiruzen Sarutobi are talking and Orochimaru is speaking about eternal life FOR THE SAKE OF KNOWING EVERYTHING AND ALL THE JUTSUS IN THE WORLD.  Sounds kind of like Sasuke who wants to "know everything" and like Sage of 6 Paths if he had infinite knowledge according to legend.  After he mentions how he wants immortality this way, Hiruzen simply says "So Sasuke is what you are after."

O.O

What is the connection between Sasuke and everything Orochimaru just said?  There is more to Sasuke then we know.  There could even be a reason why all the girls fall in love with him that have to do more with looks alone.  I have predicted for a while we will not just find out who Sasuke is in his soul, but we will also find out WHAT he is.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 3, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Find it on Narutoget episode 72 of original part 1 Naruto.
> 
> It is basically Naruto episode 72 while Orochimaru and Hiruzen Sarutobi are talking and Orochimaru is speaking about eternal life FOR THE SAKE OF KNOWING EVERYTHING AND ALL THE JUTSUS IN THE WORLD.  Sounds kind of like Sasuke who wants to "know everything" and like Sage of 6 Paths if he had infinite knowledge according to legend.  After he mentions how he wants immortality this way, Hiruzen simply says "So Sasuke is what you are after."
> 
> ...



At the time it was because he could just use the sharingan to copy jutsu really.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 3, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> It is basically Naruto episode 72 while Orochimaru and Hiruzen Sarutobi are talking and Orochimaru is speaking about eternal life FOR THE SAKE OF KNOWING EVERYTHING AND ALL THE JUTSUS IN THE WORLD.  Sounds kind of like Sasuke who wants to "know everything" and like Sage of 6 Paths if he had infinite knowledge according to legend.  After he mentions how he wants immortality this way, Hiruzen simply says "So Sasuke is what you are after."


Yeah, in Part I Orochimaru stated he wanted to know the truth of Ninjutsu twice. One with Hiruzen and the other with Jiraiya.



> What is the connection between Sasuke and everything Orochimaru just said? I have predicted for a while we will not just find out who Sasuke is in his soul, but we will also find out *WHAT* *he is.*


There are a few secrets about Sasuke that Kishimoto will reveal soon. It's pointed more than once that Sasuke has the potential to awake Rinnegan and that should be a potencial that only a very very few shinobis in Naruto story have.

I believe that Sasuke will achieve Rinnegan in the same way that Rikudou Sennin did - by enlightenment. There is something about Sasuke that makes him even more special than Madara otherwise Kabuto wouldn't need him to understand Ninjutsu while he already had Edo Tensei Madara.

If we're destined to see the Rinnegan fullpower - the truth of Ninjutsu - it will be through Sasuke's eyes and not Madara's eyes.


Seraphiel said:


> At the time it was because he could just use the sharingan to copy jutsu really.


Since when Sharingan was introduced we knew it couldn't copy/use every jutsu so perhaps Kishimoto planned a Doujutsu able to use every Ninjutsu since the beginning.

Most likely when Kishimoto created the Sharingan he thought about higher levels of it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 3, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Since when Sharingan was introduced we knew it couldn't copy/use every jutsu so perhaps Kishimoto planned a Doujutsu able to use every Ninjutsu since the beginning.
> 
> Most likely when Kishimoto created the Sharingan he thought about higher levels of it.



It would specifically help him how to understand every jutsu and be able to use it is what he wanted it for at that stage of kishis story. kkg was not included into what he wanted.


----------



## auem (Feb 3, 2013)

Hashirama: wtf!
Tobirama: wtf...not you again..!
Hiruzen:(what have i done in my previous...no,previous previous life to see this...)
Minato:

Sasuke:YOU BASTARDS...answer my questions....

Hashirama:WTF!
Tobirama:WTF...Who is this monkey now..?!
Hiruzen:eh!sensei...?
Tobiramat you....but this midget...
Minato:


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 3, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> It would specifically help him how to understand every jutsu and be able to use it is what he wanted it for at that stage of kishis story. kkg was not included into what he wanted.


The only Doujutsu that let the user master all elements and therefore do any jutsu is Rinnegan.

Since Kakashi vs Zabuza, Kishi made clear that even if Sharingan can copy a technique if the shinobi doesn't have the affinity, he won't be able to use it.

If you think about Rinnegan has the upgraded version of Sharingan and it's also the last stage so i doubt that is coincidence.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 3, 2013)

> I believe that Sasuke will achieve Rinnegan in the same way that Rikudou Sennin did - by enlightenment.


He didn't achieve the Rinnegan through enlightenment. He is the progenitor of the the Uchiha and Senju and by extension their distant cousins the Uzumaki and Hyuuga. His awakening the Rinnegan was natural; his blood was the pure Uchiha and Senju, Madara notes that's what is required to awaken the Rinnegan. It may have taken Madara his entire life to awaken it but seeing as the Sage was pure it likely happened much faster, naturally.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> He didn't achieve the Rinnegan through enlightenment. He is the progenitor of the the Uchiha and Senju and by extension their distant cousins the Uzumaki and Hyuuga. His awakening the Rinnegan was natural; his blood was the pure Uchiha and Senju, Madara notes that's what is required to awaken the Rinnegan. It may have taken Madara his entire life to awaken it but seeing as the Sage was pure it likely happened much faster, naturally.



That's a good theory.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 3, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> He didn't achieve the Rinnegan through enlightenment. He is the progenitor of the the Uchiha and Senju and by extension their distant cousins the Uzumaki and Hyuuga. His awakening the Rinnegan was natural; his blood was the pure Uchiha and Senju, Madara notes that's what is required to awaken the Rinnegan. It may have taken Madara his entire life to awaken it but seeing as the Sage was pure it likely happened much faster, naturally.



I still seriously doubt that the Rinnegan was something that Rikudou awakened naturally. Just look at the Juubi. Too much evidence is pointing towards the Rinnegan being a result of the beast being sealed inside of him.

You can channel Mokuton through its body, and it has that Sharinnegan eye. The powers of the body and eyes are powers that Rikudou was said to possess then split between his sons. Is it too much of a stretch to assume that the Juubi had some form of influence on the development of Rikudou's children and that their powers were inherited from him due to it?

I mean, some of Kurama's chakra went to Naruto when he was sealed inside of Kushina and he got those whiskers from it, so we definitely know that Bijuu can influence the growth of unborn children.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 3, 2013)

so many questions needing answers...



i really hope that Kishi will pay his promise and answer everything in one go


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 4, 2013)

Klue said:


> Resorting to random predictions? Okay!
> 
> Obito revives Neji with the Edo Tensei.


The funny thing is that would actually work if Kishi wanted to shoehorn the Hyuuga into the Juubi's history.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 4, 2013)

> I still seriously doubt that the Rinnegan was something that Rikudou  awakened naturally. Just look at the Juubi. Too much evidence is  pointing towards the Rinnegan being a result of the beast being sealed  inside of him.


I always figured the Sage had the Rinnegan before confronting the Juubi. Perhaps I have a pure imagination but I have trouble believing he beat it down and sealed it within him without it.


----------



## vered (Feb 4, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I still seriously doubt that the Rinnegan was something that Rikudou awakened naturally. Just look at the Juubi. Too much evidence is pointing towards the Rinnegan being a result of the beast being sealed inside of him.
> 
> You can channel Mokuton through its body, and it has that Sharinnegan eye. The powers of the body and eyes are powers that Rikudou was said to possess then split between his sons. Is it too much of a stretch to assume that the Juubi had some form of influence on the development of Rikudou's children and that their powers were inherited from him due to it?
> 
> I mean, some of Kurama's chakra went to Naruto when he was sealed inside of Kushina and he got those whiskers from it, so we definitely know that Bijuu can influence the growth of unborn children.



I think there's a chance RS's rinnegan was his own since kishi recently started giving out hints towards a possible connection between the Rinnegan and natural energy.
But all the questions will soon be answered with the tablet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

at this rate we could think of any origin for rinnegan

may it be rikudou's original sage mode, juubi, or hyuuga x something stuff xP, and it could be none of them

rikudou could have created rinnegan by himself with his onmyouton, for example





btw, am i the only one guessing that the seal that minato used to make naruto a jinchuuriki is the same as the one that rikudou used to seal juubi, and thats where the horns came from? Some noh mask stuff?


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> He didn't achieve the Rinnegan through enlightenment.


It's just an ideia 


> He is the progenitor of the the Uchiha and Senju and by extension their distant cousins the Uzumaki and Hyuuga. His awakening the Rinnegan was natural; his blood was the pure Uchiha and Senju, Madara notes that's what is required to awaken the Rinnegan. It may have taken Madara his entire life to awaken it but seeing as the Sage was pure it likely happened much faster, naturally.


Awake Rinnegan isn't as simple as have both Uchiha and Senju powers because Madara couldn't do that before his death and most likely he doesn't even know what triggered that.

There is also Danzo and Obito who both had those powers but couldn't awake Rinnegan by their own.

I do believe Sasuke will awake Rinnegan but I don't think he will have a Hashirama's face in his chest so there should be another way.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> There is also Danzo and Obito who both had those powers but couldn't awake Rinnegan by their own.



Only concerning myself with this point.

Danzo nor Obito obtained the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, and since the Rinnegan was considered the final progression of the Sharingan, it only makes sense that the EMS is needed before the Rinnegan can be awakened.


----------



## Fay (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> I do believe Sasuke will awake Rinnegan but I don't think he will have a Hashirama's face in his chest so there should be another way.



Maybe Mikoto was a Senju ?


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The funny thing is that would actually work if Kishi wanted to shoehorn the Hyuuga into the Juubi's history.



Never mind. Forget I ever posted anything.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 4, 2013)

wouldnt be surprised if kishimoto even doesnt mention hyuuga clan.

But who really give a darn? We have former Hokages. Maybe for a long time. So many epic panels wait us. prepare our eyes to enjoy.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

Fay said:


> Maybe Mikoto was a Senju ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


>



There have been panels where Itachi looks like Hashirama as well. Either Kishimoto art fail or there really is a connection.

I wouldn't be surprised (maybe from Tobirama's side, seeing as he's the crazy one), and if there is, we find out soon.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 4, 2013)

Hashirama is Itachi from the future.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 4, 2013)

Tobirama has to do something in order to stop people edoing and being edoed ad infinitum.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 4, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Tobirama has to do something in order to stop people edoing and being edoed ad infinitum.


There's probably a jutsu that undoes an Edo that Tobirama never passed on.

Call it now in fact.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> There's probably a jutsu that undoes an Edo that Tobirama never passed on.
> 
> Call it now in fact.



Talking of Tobirama's jutsu.

I hope he uses a space time jutsu which is combined with water jutsu.

Wait a second... Maybe the reason he can summon water from nowhere is because he teleports it... :amazed


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2013)

we will surely learn true purpose of Edo-Tensei from Tobirama....and i think i know the answer....


*Spoiler*: __ 



He wanted to edo-tensei rikodu sage..


----------



## CA182 (Feb 4, 2013)

...Lol I just had an amazing thought guys.

Tobirama's control over water allows him to control Suigetsu.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Lol I just had an amazing thought guys.
> 
> Tobirama's control over water allows him to control Suigetsu.



Maybe he'll have Suigetsu flush himself.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Lol I just had an amazing thought guys.
> 
> Tobirama's control over water allows him to control Suigetsu.



Or Suigestu unique clan ability lets him control tobiramas water. He is a prodigy amongst his clan.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 4, 2013)

An evil prediction for you guys.

Character deaths occur in Konoha courtesy of the hokages.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2013)

I expect some epic plot twist for the next chapters like.....

The Sharingan's final secret is writen on the stone tablet and it will shock everyone. It is reviewed that there are two different stages pass the EMS,one is the Rinnegan-the eye of creation used by Rikudou and the other is the Spiral eye-the eye of destruction used by the Uchiha ancestor.
Rikudous elder son realized that the source of all hatrade and wars in the narutoverse is the shinobi system and the chakra created by Juubi.
He developed a plann how to destroy the ninja system ones and for all by getting rid of the Bijuu and all shinobi who use chakra.

The spiral-eye is a special Doujutsu that gives its holder total control over all things physical and spiritual,including chakra. Besically an anti-chakra weapon.
Orochimaru explains to Sasuke how he can gain Spiral-gan, instead of implanting Senju cells Sasuke must fuse a new pair of MS eyes with his own.
In return Sasuke will let Oro to become the new Juubi host and gain Rikudou's creation ability. Then both of them can rulle the world with Sasuke representing the powers of destruction Yin and Oro representing the powers of creation Yang.

They head to the battlefield with the Hokages and along with the alliance defeat Madara and Obito. Sasuke takes Obito and Kakashi's MS eyes while the Hokages use an uber sealing jutsu to seal Juubi inside Orochimaru.

Oro and Sasuke disappear since they need to get acustomed to their new powers. The old alliance between Oro and Sasuke is ressurected.



End.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2013)

* Minato looks around* ''Grandfather''. [Nidaime]

The telegrams go wild.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


>



If Mikoto is related to anyone it would be the sarutobi's I think. Considering her naming sasuke after sarutobi sasuke and her wanting sasuke to be similar to him rather than a uchiha somebody 

Also, with Itachi begging sandaime to take care of sasuke, i think there is probably connection there. heck kushina and mikoto could have been like naruto and konohamaru  with mikoto being the older one of the 2.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 4, 2013)

Tobirama centered chapter, please  扉間, とびらま,トビラマ, TOBIRAMA  please, Kishi, his edo tensei and ST jutsu, pretty please


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Tobirama centered chapter, please  扉間, とびらま,トビラマ, TOBIRAMA  please, Kishi, his edo tensei and ST jutsu, pretty please



Hiruzen 1st, then Tobirama, and at least Minato.

But I think some words from Tobirama on ET to begin would be nice....


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

Is he a known spoiler provider (google trash makes nonsense)? 

*Z ◆NtT8zA2Dgw* ：2013/02/05(火) 01:03:11.15 ID:sY/bwzZp0
火影に話を聞く前に…死んだと思ってたキャラが生きてサスケ達の目の前に現れ妨害する 
最初は子供みたいに笑いかけるも、その人の本性をみて放心状態 
サスケは今までにないぐらい激しく動揺する 
サスケがお前達に聞きたいことが沢山ある…と言った所で、妨害してきた女性は、なまはりさんのお面をかぶっていた 
お面とおった顔はうちはミコト 
サスケの実の母親 
どこからか香燐を人質にとらえている 
誰！！このオバサン！とかいってしまう香燐に不快感を表すミコト 

私は永遠に若く美しくいたい、老いたくない 
木の葉の里、世界がほしいとか言い出す 
うちは一族は男がしきる一族らしく、女で写輪眼があるのはミコトだけ 
うちはの長、そして火影になるべきは彼女なのに、 
それにも関わらず、無理矢理好きでもない男と結婚させられて良い妻と母を演じなければいけなかった悔しさ 
産みたくもない子供を二人も産まされ忍からも遠ざかってしまった（サスケ超ショック） 
それでも私の器はこんな家にはおさまわない 
どこからか聞いたのか、うずまき一族の血を飲めば永遠に若く長生きできるとのこと 
永遠に若く強く美しくいられたら世界を牛耳れるかもしれないと野望に燃える 
クシナが惚れたのは四代目 
なのに四代目はクシナを選んだ（つかお前もう結婚してるだろと突っ込まずにはいられなかった） 
クシナがズルイ、四代目が悪い 
四代目が私を選んでいれば私も普通に生きられたかもしれないなどと被害妄想 
仮面と契約したのもミコト 
仮面はクシナが出産するのを知っていたが、具体的なことは全部ミコトから 
ミコトはクシナの親友だったみたいだ 
けど、ミコトは本当は誰よりもクシナが憎い 

私には時間が必要だった 
バカな夫を操るのは簡単だった 
全て私の想い通りにいった 
この時をまっていたのよ 

目の前でカリンの赤い髪を手で毟り取るミコトにショックするみんな 
早くクシナを出せと四代目やサスケ達にいうミコト 
じゃないと、この小娘を目の前で食ってやるぞと脅す 

四代目が静かに言う 
悲しそうに… 
やっぱり君か…クシナがいるならもう出ているだろう 
そんな君をほっておけないよ 
でも…残念ながらクシナはここにいはいない 
ちなみに四代目とミコトは同期っぽいか一緒に任務した事あるみたいな回想が出てる 

サスケ、こし抜けて動けないし母親を直視できない 

大蛇丸が最後にサスケの目の前にたち、クシナよりいいものをあげるわ…という 
大蛇丸がサスケの母親みたいでワロタ


----------



## Talis (Feb 4, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Is he a known spoiler provider?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It mentions ''Osama'' in it.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There have been panels where Itachi looks like Hashirama as well. Either Kishimoto art fail or there really is a connection.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised (maybe from Tobirama's side, seeing as he's the crazy one), and if there is, we find out soon.





mayumi said:


> If Mikoto is related to anyone it would be the sarutobi's I think. Considering her naming sasuke after sarutobi sasuke and her wanting sasuke to be similar to him rather than a uchiha somebody
> 
> Also, with Itachi begging sandaime to take care of sasuke, i think there is probably connection there. heck kushina and mikoto could have been like naruto and konohamaru  with mikoto being the older one of the 2.


Perhaps to increase the bonds between Senju and Uchiha they married each other. Mikoto could be one of those "hybrids" and also would be interesting if one of those children marry the Uchiha's heir because it would have a better chance to prevent the Uchihas and Senju fight each other.

It would be a nice move from Kishimoto and not an asspull


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

Talis said:


> It mentions ''Osama'' in it.



And Horace....


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 4, 2013)

google trashlation doesn't make sense at all. 

is that spoiler legit?


----------



## Sora (Feb 4, 2013)

Minato's real name is Horace?
and why is mr beam in this chapter?







lol google translate


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 4, 2013)

@Prince Vegeta:
Don't think so.It's a fake spoiler.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> @Prince Vegeta:
> Don't think so.It's a fake spoiler.



thank god, because it sucked lol.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

Sora said:


> Minato's real name is Horace?
> and why is mr beam in this chapter?
> 
> 
> *lol google translate*




Nope!

Jap fakerz are genius! 

like this one:


Z ◆NtT8zA2Dgw ：2013/02/05(火) 01:35:12.85 ID:sY/bwzZp0
フラれたからではないみたい 
ミコトはうちはの長になって一族を引っ張って火影になりたかった 
女で一人だけ写輪眼 
それでも強さを認めてもらえなかった 
一族内のフガクと結婚させられた 
これは個人的な予想だけどミコトはマダラの直系の子孫かもしれないね


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

^
I swear, someone on confessnaruto on tumblr guessed exactly this and he/she was spot on!



And according to the bigger spoiler, it was not Fugaku, but Mikoto who wanted to be Hokage.  And there was something that would make her immortal that only her children can do (if they drink blood)  no wonder Orochimaru wants his body.  He already drank blood (of Uzumaki).  Also Sasuke was "shocked"


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> ^
> I swear, someone on confessnaruto on tumblr guessed exactly this and he/she was spot on!





I like this coincidence....


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

Makes sense from the perspective of "they wanted to throw a coup so they are bad or something does not connect the dots"  because there is more to the coup then we know and that is obvious.

also "I heard from somewhere that you can live longer and be forever young family drink the blood of the spiral"  is my favorite part.  So the masks belong to Mikoto

Edit:  blood of the spiral = Uzumaki blood


----------



## Xin (Feb 4, 2013)

I would say it's fake.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 4, 2013)

I like that I can't make a substantive prediction this week. It could go so many ways, and that's why it's exciting. Finally.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 4, 2013)

That spoiler LOL, it seems like a horrible fanfic. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

Even if its fake it makes for an awesome twist and I love the idea.

"I'm not threatened, and I'll eat in front of you this puss"


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2013)

mayumi said:


> That spoiler LOL, *it seems like a horrible fanfic*. HAHAHAHAHA.



That's pretty much what the story is at this point.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Perhaps to increase the bonds between Senju and Uchiha they married each other. Mikoto could be one of those "hybrids" and also would be interesting if one of those children marry the Uchiha's heir because it would have a better chance to prevent the Uchihas and Senju fight each other.
> 
> It would be a nice move from Kishimoto and not an asspull



Yup, I think sotoo. I can totally see Sandaime doing that. Having a sarutobi clan member join with uchiha will benefit the village sort of reasoning. Sandaime screwed up alot of things in this manga, him giving his own clan member to uchiha so that uchiha can have a strong connection to the village is hopefully not a big one. Mikoto could have loved Fugaku after the arranged marriage or something.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

mayumi said:


> That spoiler LOL, it seems like a horrible fanfic. HAHAHAHAHA.



I actually hope it is real because it is kind of cool and covers a lot (i.e. fills in a lot of plot holes).  Also, it makes the Uchiha massacre less sad and makes Itachi look more of a hero then "a ruthless who sacrificed the blood of innocence."  Because people always forget it was not his life alone he sacrificed, but others.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 4, 2013)

Itachi seemed almost desperate to not let Sasuke see the Uchihas in a bad light. Does that mean there'd be a reason for him to despise his own clan?


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

what the hell?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, i wouldnt be surprised if this spoiler becomes true. Its fits the story of Uchiha's and explain why Uchiha clan disappeared during the night of Kyuubi's assault.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope we finaly get confirmation from the tablet wether or not Rikudou gained Rinnegan from Juubi or if he had the doujutsu in advance  If Juubi is the creator of chakra and Rinnegan's main trait is to posses all 6 chakra natures so it makes sense that both are related no ? 
Which opens up the other question. How did pre Juubi Rikudou beat such a thing without the Rinnegan ?

There is a high chance that Rikudou was an Uzumaki and with hax sealing jutsu he managed to seal Juubi.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I hope we finaly get confirmation from the tablet wether or not Rikudou gained Rinnegan from Juubi or if he had the doujutsu in advance  If Juubi is the creator of chakra and Rinnegan's main trait is to posses all 6 chakra natures so it makes sense that both are related no ?
> Which opens up the other question. How did pre Juubi Rikudou beat such a thing without the Rinnegan ?
> 
> *There is a high chance that Rikudou was an Uzumaki and with hax sealing jutsu he managed to seal Juubi.*



This.

I think RS got the rinnegan by being Juubi's jin.

He was "just" a SUPAAA Minato + SUPPAA natural energy masta! 

The best sealer of the month!

I mean: he's the creator of ninjutsu. What is ninjutsu's basic skills: manipulating chakra. What is ninjutsu's highest skills: Sealing by manipulating someonelse chakra..

The one who can manipulate natural energy to a level that allow him to seal it is by definition a god. 

So to my mind, RS sealed the juubi inside him with its "SupaMinato" sealing's skills, and then got the rinnegan....

Oh welll... That's my theory....


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> And according to the bigger spoiler, it was not Fugaku, but *Mikoto who wanted to be Hokage.  *



oh god no. not another "red thread of fate" BS 



> And there was something that would make her immortal that only her children can do (*if they drink blood*)  no wonder Orochimaru wants his body.  He already drank blood (of Uzumaki).  Also Sasuke was "shocked"


 so sasuke is indeed Edward from twilight


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 4, 2013)

My prediction

Nidaime: So my own jutsu used against me for the second time? hmmm  Orochimaru you're making a big mistake.

Orochimaru: kukuku

Sandaime: what's going on? Sasuke?  Orochimaru?  what's the meaning of this? Why are we here?

Shodai: Nidaime it appears that you were careless with creating forbidden jutsu's.

Sasuke: Enough... you're all here to answer my questions! 

Yondaime: *Sharingan* ?  who is that kid and what's he doing with Orochimaru? 

Orochimaru: Shodai it's good to see you again, I could use your wood right now

Suigetsu:  I swear that Orochimaru has always been this disgusting.

Juugo: it's pure Nature bro everyone needs it these days 

Sasuke: Tell me 3rd why did you allow Danzo to fuck up the Uchiha that bad?

Sandaime: Danzo? where is he? and why are you with orochimaru Sasuke? 

Sasuke: i'm asking the questions... and if you must know I killed Danzo and soon will destroy Konoha if I don't get the answers I want.


Shodai: I can sense huge chakra who is the current Kyuubi?s  Jinchuuriki 


Sandaime? 

Yondaime: It?s my son Naruto. 

Sasuke: WHAT THE FUCK? Naruto ? your son? , activates EMS. 

Yondaime: Nidaime I think that kid is underestimating us it's time you taught 

him not to mess with the big boys.

Shodai: Enough I will handle this myself. 

Nidame: Sasuke ha? so   Uchiha's are still alive, does a few hand signs and 

cancels Edo tensei. 

Yondaime:  Shodai Sama I?ll teleport you to the location where Kyuubi is 

, I can sense Naruto?s chakra all the way from here. * something's 

wrong* we better make it before it's too late

Orochimaru:


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict some serious flash backs coming lol.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2013)

*Evil* appears only when something big is going to be revealed... i guess nothing like that happens this chapter...
for me, everything but switching to Mad/Ob vs Nar/All will be interesting and chapter worth waiting


----------



## Fay (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict Hiruzen telling Sasuke he's related to the Sarutobis and that he's named after Hiruzen's dad .


----------



## NerdyBirdy (Feb 4, 2013)

for the first time in years I'm actually excited about this manga.

The war has been so lackluster save for a few small parts...but Naruto flying in some chakra bird and glowing like a damned flashlight all the time? utterly ridiculous and frankly uninspired.


oh, and for those poor souls who think Orochimaru is going to be 'teh finalestest of all teh villains' and steal the Uchiha body; get real...he's a member of hawk now, he knows full well Sasuke is calling the shots.


lastly, as much as I'm loath to see it happen since I hate the damned eye, Sasuke will likely get the Rinnegan...maybe he'll make it more aesthetically appealing. (god I hate those stupid circles)


----------



## Rose (Feb 4, 2013)

I perdict Sasuke telling them why he  revived them, Hiruzen wondering about Sasuke and Oro and putting two and two together, it being revealed to Sasuke that Minato is Naruto's dad, and the then ends with Tobirama or Hashirama starting with the flashbacks.


----------



## vered (Feb 4, 2013)

Evil has to appear,after all whatever is going to happen with the edos, sasuke, oro,shrine and tablet has to be revealing enough in a way that cant be ignored.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict Hokages trolling Oro  Or maybe it's too early for that?


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I predict Hokages trolling Oro  Or maybe it's too early for that?



if that happens and the 4 hokages do fight sasuke (at least tobirama cause he is the most "evil"), i want the fight to go something like this if sasuke lost "Hokage"


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> if that happens and the 4 hokages do fight sasuke (at least tobirama cause he is the most "evil"), i want the fight to go something like this if sasuke lost "Hokage"


Sasuke = Azog
Hashirama = Thorin
Tobirama, Sarutobi, Minato = those Hobbits fodders


I see the relation


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke = Azog
> Hashirama = Thorin
> Tobirama, Sarutobi, Minato = those Hobbits fodders
> 
> ...



no, i mean azong is tobirama. Thorin wants vengeance and tobirama  is the most guilty of all hokages as far as the uchiha dying.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> no, i mean azong is tobirama. Thorin wants vengeance and tobirama  is the most guilty of all hokages as far as the uchiha dying.


I konw 
I was just joking.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2013)

Sasuke wont fight the Hokages now because if he does he better have something else besides EMS up his sleeve since Hashirama already manhandled the strongest Uchiha with EMS + Kurama at the same time. 
Kishimoto said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet during the war in his recent interview so its logicall that either Minato or Tobirama will teleport Sasuke to the battlefield. From then on there are many possibilities with Sasuke's developement.


----------



## vered (Feb 4, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke = Azog
> Hashirama = Thorin
> Tobirama, Sarutobi, Minato = those Hobbits fodders
> 
> ...



off topic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Argh,azog is just terrible,im watching this scene and i just cant take this scene seriously with the sub par special effects ,the obvious studio feel instead of true outside shots etc..... .azog was one of the most atrocious things in this film and a big mistake overall not to mention other horrible mistakes that peter made.
all hopeful for the second film as it should be better with all the criticism that this film already got. Peter has time to make things right but im afraid it just wont happen. No i never expected it to be as intense ,as epic as LOTR films were but thats exactly the point,aside of the riddles in the dark scene which was excellent it was made to look/feel/sound like a third rate imitation of LOTR  instead of its own film with its own colors.Instead of trying to make it bigger he should have made it smaller,more compact with darker tone like in some of the 80' fantasy movies ("Legend" comes to mind,or "Pans labarinth" in terms of looks and tones). Guillermo del toro should have taken this film,i know it would have been much better with him at the helm like it was first planned.




on topic:

I doubt we will see a confrontation between sasuke and the hokages,but we we get to get some revelations and perhaps oro will try to do something.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 4, 2013)

its going to be interesting to see if any of the hokages (other than tobirama) reveal things that make Konoha look really bad, somehow I doubt it. it's more likely they explain events that somewhat contradict what Obito told Sasuke.

He'll definitely figure out the kyuubi attack wasn't a natural disaster after Minato tells him about the masked man. Sasuke already doesn't trust Obito, this will make him doubt his story even more.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 4, 2013)

plot twist


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

People saying Tobirama can do the hand seals like Madara did to end Edo, it's not gonna happen. Madara was able to do it only because Kabuto released him to have free action.

They are probably kinda nerfed Hokages because Orochimaru would be too paranoid to give them much freedom.

By the way, is the chapter coming out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> People saying Tobirama can do the hand seals like Madara did to end Edo, it's not gonna happen. Madara was able to do it only because Kabuto released him to have free action.
> 
> They are probably kinda nerfed Hokages because Orochimaru would be too paranoid to give them much freedom.
> 
> By the way, is the chapter coming out today or tomorrow?



Madara could have broken out of Edo Tensei anytime he wanted as long as Kabuto didn't control him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont know, it actually seem like the "break out" part is the moment of release, no?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 4, 2013)

-Hokages explain to Sasuke that each of them aimed for the one goal - the peace between Uchiha and Konoha. But they couldnt to kill every bad guys, who tried to destabilize the situation. 
-Sasuke decide not to destroy the village.
-Orochimaru make an offer to them. He lets them act free, and they help Sasuke and Orochimaru to fuck Madara.
-Everyone teleport into the nightclub.
-They beat Madara's and Obito's ass.
-Orochimaru, possesed Senju's cells, take the DNA from Obito's/Madara's body.
-Orochimaru become the Juubi Jinchuuriki.
-Sasuke and Naruto fight him.
-The World Explode.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to know if the Hokages are gonna regret the Uchiha massacre or are they gonna repeat that bullshit, "Oh we kill children to prevent a war" line.



-Dragon- said:


> Madara could have broken out of Edo Tensei anytime he wanted as long as Kabuto didn't control him.





Jeαnne said:


> i dont know, it actually seem like the "break out" part is the moment of release, no?



That's the thing. He could not physically do hand seals that are against Kabuto's will, until Kabuto released the jutsu. Orochimaru's not gonna release the jutsu, so Tobirama will have to do the evil snake guy's bidding for now


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I want to know if the Hokages are gonna regret the Uchiha massacre or are they gonna repeat that bullshit, "Oh we kill children to prevent a war" line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kabuto didn't have to release the jutsu, as long as he didn't have complete control over Madara, Madara could have broke out anytime he wanted.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2013)

Harbour said:


> -Hokages explain to Sasuke that each of them aimed for the one goal - the peace between Uchiha and Konoha. But they couldnt to kill every bad guys, who tried to destabilize the situation.
> -Sasuke decide not to destroy the village.
> -Orochimaru make an offer to them. He lets them act free, and they help Sasuke and Orochimaru to fuck Madara.
> -Everyone teleport into the nightclub.
> ...



That would be interesting  Or maybe the outcome of the fight against the Juubi will have a completly unexpected outcome. Like the Bijuu's chakra sealed inside Naruto coming into play by resonating with Juubi's chakra and in the end the Bijuu parts in Juubi are split again across the whole world.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

PLEASE BE TRUE SPOILERS!  I can do so much with it in fanfiction.  Set up ultimate sympathy for the character (Mikoto=she ultimately loves and accepts her children and family) just in time to DIE




Bontakun said:


> I want to know if the Hokages are gonna regret the Uchiha massacre or are they gonna repeat that bullshit, "Oh we kill children to prevent a war" line.



Because the whole point of war is to protect said children


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

these spoilers are too detailed and too early...obviously fake


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Kabuto didn't have to release the jutsu, as long as he didn't have complete control over Madara, Madara could have broke out anytime he wanted.



Umm no. Not what I've seen from the war arc. The user of Edo Tensei DOES have complete control. The Edos cannot make any independent actions. They can only speak against Kabuto, but they cannot raise even one finger against him or his cause.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2013)

Im thinking that Hiruzen might reveal that Uchihas and Sarutobis are two related clans similar to how Senju and Uzumaki are related. Aint it strange that when Obito was explaining Rikudou's story he didnt mention that Uchihas inherited their fire nature affinity from Rikudou ? This opens up the possibility that the original Uchiha clan wasnt called Uchiha at all and wasnt connected to fire nature. 
It was only after merging with a branch of the Sarutobi clan the Uchihas became famous for their fire nature affinity.
In order to keep the main branch of the Uchihas strong they mated with Sarutobi to enhance the powers of future generations. That would explain why only very few Uchihas awaken Tsukiyomi,Amaterasu and Susanoo while others like Shisui and Obito seem to have only one MS jutsu.
We also need an explanation on Sarutobi Sasukes hype.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Im thinking that Hiruzen might reveal that Uchihas and Sarutobis are two related clans similar to how Senju and Uzumaki are related. Aint it strange that when Obito was explaining Rikudou's story he didnt mention that Uchihas inherited their fire nature affinity from Rikudou ? This opens up the possibility that the original Uchiha clan wasnt called Uchiha at all and wasnt connected to fire nature.
> It was only after merging with a branch of the Sarutobi clan the Uchihas became famous for their fire nature affinity.
> In order to keep the main branch of the Uchihas strong they mated with Sarutobi to enhance the powers of future generations. That would explain why only very few Uchihas awaken Tsukiyomi,Amaterasu and Susanoo while others like Shisui and Obito seem to have only one MS jutsu.
> We also need an explanation on Sarutobi Sasukes hype.


it would be a cool development in my book

would develop the sarutobi more


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Umm no. Not what I've seen from the war arc. The user of Edo Tensei DOES have complete control. The Edos cannot make any independent actions. They can only speak against Kabuto, but they cannot raise even one finger against him or his cause.



I'm pretty sure Madara was making independent actions when he was fighting the Kages and brought those meteors down.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 4, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Im thinking that Hiruzen might reveal that Uchihas and Sarutobis are two related clans similar to how Senju and Uzumaki are related. Aint it strange that when Obito was explaining Rikudou's story he didnt mention that Uchihas inherited their fire nature affinity from Rikudou ? This opens up the possibility that the original Uchiha clan wasnt called Uchiha at all and wasnt connected to fire nature.
> It was only after merging with a branch of the Sarutobi clan the Uchihas became famous for their fire nature affinity.
> In order to keep the main branch of the Uchihas strong they mated with Sarutobi to enhance the powers of future generations. That would explain why only very few Uchihas awaken Tsukiyomi,Amaterasu and Susanoo while others like Shisui and Obito seem to have only one MS jutsu.
> We also need an explanation on Sarutobi Sasukes hype.


There is enough room to Kishimoto explores the link between Uchiha and Senju because it's odd that Mikoto gave the name Sasuke for her son.

If those two clans were doing well, the coup d'etat plan and the Uchiha massacre wouldn't happen.


Bontakun said:


> Umm no. Not what I've seen from the war arc. The user of Edo Tensei DOES have complete control. The Edos cannot make any independent actions. They can only speak against Kabuto, but they cannot raise even one finger against him or his cause.


The Edo Tensei user can also let his pawn move freely.
Kabuto's mistake was let that happen with someone of Madara's caliber.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabuto had really two levels of control: one where the Edo Tensei is just required to follow some set of basic rules like "defend yourself from attacks" or "attack the opponent" and one where Kabuto is additionally killing the Edo Tensei's personality. I don't think Kabuto's direct control meant that he was controlling the movements of the fingers of an Edo Tensei, but rather the decision making process "move here, then attack X opponent with Y jutsu".

Sasuke's objective, though, is to get honest answers to his set of questions like "what is a clan?" and "what is a village?".  Killing the personality is against that.  The more basic level of control will allow those questions still to be answered, but Sasuke might not be OK with Orochimaru putting in the control tag to begin with.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

Hexa said:


> Kabuto had really two levels of control: one where the Edo Tensei is just required to follow some set of basic rules like "defend yourself from attacks" or "attack the opponent" and one where Kabuto is additionally killing the Edo Tensei's personality. I don't think Kabuto's direct control meant that he was controlling the movements of the fingers of an Edo Tensei, but rather the decision making process "move here, then attack X opponent with Y jutsu".
> 
> Sasuke's objective, though, is to get honest answers to his set of questions like "what is a clan?" and "what is a village?".  Killing the personality is against that.  The more basic level of control will allow those questions still to be answered, but Sasuke might not be OK with Orochimaru putting in the control tag to begin with.


Or it could be the Madara version of Kabuto's ET which Oro has knowledge of, where the summon has full control over almost everything including consciousness. This would actually be most useful from Oro perspective.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> Or it could be the Madara version of Kabuto's ET which Oro has knowledge of, where the summon has full control over almost everything including consciousness. This would actually be most useful from Oro perspective.


It wouldn't be useful to Orochimaru because the Hokage motives wouldn't coincide with his own, they'd end up behaving like the other Kage ( acting on auto pilot). Giving Madara freedom was a success because Madara actually wanted to hurt the people in front of him.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm kinda of the opinion at this point though that Oro doesn't intend to destroy the village right now but kill Madara and stop infinite Tsukiyomi at this point though. A dream world is a scientist's nightmare...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> I'm kinda of the opinion at this point though that Oro doesn't intend to destroy the village right now but kill Madara and stop infinite Tsukiyomi at this point though. A dream world is a scientist's nightmare...



Oro supposedly doesn't care about the war and has shown no signs of interest.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oro supposedly doesn't care about the war and has shown no signs of interest.


because he probably doesnt know their goals yet

Im pretty sure that Oro doesnt want to get in infinite tsukuyomi , neither does Sasuke


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oro supposedly doesn't care about the war and has shown no signs of interest.


Hey but we've seen very limited amount of Oro till now. And he's only helping back Sasuke for bringing him back till now; Once the favor is done...

@Jeanne: I would say that he full well knows their goals. He has current level of Kabuto knowledge, remember?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> these spoilers are too detailed and too early...obviously fake



I know.  It would just make so much more sense for Itachi to murder his family if there was a threat from them, because so far they are just innocent fodder who wanted to be Hokage.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> because he probably doesnt know their goals yet
> 
> Im pretty sure that Oro doesnt want to get in infinite tsukuyomi , neither does Sasuke



Wouldn't Orochimaru have received that random information after taking his chakra from Kabuto? Or maybe he'll say something like: According to intell, Obito's plan is to snare the world in an infinite Tsukyomi.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> I'm pretty sure Madara was making independent actions when he was fighting the Kages and brought those meteors down.



You're not getting me here. Yes, he can decide "I will call a meteor." because it does not conflict with Kabuto's directive, which is "Fight the alliance."

What he cannot do is form a seal that will free himself from Edo Tensei, because that action is, "Fight Kabuto" and DOES conflict with Kabuto's directive.

Same with Tobirama. He can't form the hand seal to free himself unless Orochimaru wanted him to. Clearer for you now?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

Btw, I'm wondering, with how Kishi didn't give two shits about Edo Tensei'ng the first and second hokage twice, that he probably wouldn't give two shits in some later point to even ET Itachi again


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> Hey but we've seen very limited amount of Oro till now. And he's only helping back Sasuke for bringing him back till now; Once the favor is done...
> 
> @Jeanne: I would say that he full well knows their goals. He has current level of Kabuto knowledge, remember?





Klue said:


> Wouldn't Orochimaru have received that random information after taking his chakra from Kabuto? Or maybe he'll say something like: According to intell, Obito's plan is to snare the world in an infinite Tsukyomi.




other option could be:

Orochimaru knows how to fuck up whatever Obito does, which could explain why Obito took so much care of Sasuke, even though he is about to "end the world", maybe there is a weakness to Obito's plans that Orochimaru and Kabuto know, and they need Sasuke for it.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> other option could be:
> 
> Orochimaru knows how to fuck up whatever Obito does, which could explain why Obito took so much care of Sasuke, even though he is about to "end the world", maybe there is a weakness to Obito's plans that Orochimaru and Kabuto know, and they need Sasuke for it.



The tense conversation between Kabuto and Tobi kind of showed that.  They BOTH want/need Sasuke for their conflicting plans.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> You're not getting me here. Yes, he can decide "I will call a meteor." because it does not conflict with Kabuto's directive, which is "Fight the alliance."
> 
> What he cannot do is form a seal that will free himself from Edo Tensei, because that action is, "Fight Kabuto" and DOES conflict with Kabuto's directive.
> 
> Same with Tobirama. He can't form the hand seal to free himself unless Orochimaru wanted him to. Clearer for you now?



Thing is they don't have tags. But plot may call for what your saying though.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2013)

Oro having no interest in war means that he will be trolled now (again), or we will have another arc after war with him as FV...
I hope second option is right and we will have some awesome battles between Hokages and Alliance...+ finally we'll see healthy Oro fighting...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> The tense conversation between Kabuto and Tobi kind of showed that.  They BOTH want/need Sasuke for their conflicting plans.


yeah, looks like it

Could explain why Obito kept questioning how much Orochimaru knew


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Thing is they don't have tags. But plot may call for what your saying though.



I was wondering about that. Oversight, off-panel, or on-purpose you think?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> other option could be:
> 
> Orochimaru knows how to fuck up whatever Obito does, which could explain why Obito took so much care of Sasuke, even though he is about to "end the world", maybe there is a weakness to Obito's plans that Orochimaru and Kabuto know, and they need Sasuke for it.



hmm...
Maybe it's a failsafe mechanism? You know because Sasuke is the only person shown to have Tsukiyomi cancelling powers. I mean even when it was specifically concentrated upon him he cancelled it. Maybe canceling a much more dilute spread out version would be super easy for him. And once one is out, he will get others out as well, right?
So maybe Obito intended to track Sasuke using Zetsu and then put Sasuke to sleep via stronger mechanism?


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I was wondering about that. Oversight, off-panel, or on-purpose you think?



I don't think anyone could have done it besides Sasuke.  Not sure if he would.  I don't think even Zetsu would survive being stabbed in the head.  Oro was tied to the death god then held down when he jumped into Zetsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> hmm...
> Maybe it's a failsafe mechanism? You know because Sasuke is the only person shown to have Tsukiyomi cancelling powers. I mean even when it was specifically concentrated upon him he cancelled it. Maybe canceling a much more dilute spread out version would be super easy for him. And once one is out, he will get others out as well, right?
> So maybe Obito intended to track Sasuke using Zetsu and then put Sasuke to sleep via stronger mechanism?


hmmm could be it?


sometimes i question if Itachi already had in mind that Sasuke would have to face an infinite tsukuyomi one day.

Could also explain why Obito asked Zetsu to watch it, maybe he wanted to measure how much Itachi knew.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 4, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Thing is they don't have tags. But plot may call for what your saying though.


There's still an inherent level of control. Otherwise Hashirama and Tobirama wouldn't have stood for Orochimaru's initial summoning of them.

And Madara is either tagged or rather forgetful.


----------



## yahiko00 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> other option could be:
> 
> Orochimaru knows how to fuck up whatever Obito does, which could explain why Obito took so much care of Sasuke, even though he is about to "end the world", maybe there is a weakness to Obito's plans that Orochimaru and Kabuto know, and they need Sasuke for it.



Well, the Moon Eye Plan is not really a "plan".

Madara was very very lucky in his cave to find Obito falling down ^^


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> There's still an inherent level of control. Otherwise Hashirama and Tobirama wouldn't have stood for Orochimaru's initial summoning of them.
> 
> And Madara is either tagged or rather forgetful.



I thought they were all tagged while "not activated" so to speak.

Madara escaped due to being desummoned, willing himself back and releasing himself before he disappeared while he was free of control.

EDIT: You maybe right that the tags wipe personality.  But Kabuto surely was trying to "retagged" Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

yahiko00 said:


> Well, the Moon Eye Plan is not really a "plan".
> 
> Madara was very very lucky in his cave to find Obito falling down ^^


i still have my doubts about Madara's own plans to be honest


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2013)

It's kinda offtopic, but I remember reading in Kishi's summer interview that old characters, who *weren't supposed to return*, will reappear. So does that mean that he came up with this 4 Hokage twist not so long ago(or at least had other ideas in mind on how to end the war, etc..)?

here it is


> "Can we be expecting any more surprises?"
> 
> "There are still quite a few. Some characters who originally weren't going to appear will come up again. And then... well, things are going to get exciting with Naruto, so please give me your support."


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It's kinda offtopic, but I remember reading in Kishi's summer interview that old characters, who *weren't supposed to return*, will reappear. So does that mean that he came up with this 4 Hokage twist not so long ago?
> 
> here it is




Out of curiosity, what is the date this interview was taken? And what source? Jumpfesta? 

 I think you know why I'm asking


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2013)

^ i thought it was about Orochimaru, but could be about Hokages as well... 'originally' means that one of these options won't be too revelant to the story since Kishi has epilogue finished (i hope) for few years already...
then i hope he was talking about hokages ^^


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i still have my doubts about Madara's own plans to be honest



Why the doubts?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, Kishi isn't talking about the Hokages since it seems they will play a crucial role in the story


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i still have my doubts about Madara's own plans to be honest



Lol yeah I have a hard time believing Madara is a hippy warlord. He seems but hurt he lost the hokage vote and his clan told him fuck with the warmongering.  Then he tries to attack the village with 9tails and gets his ass kicked but steals some DNA. He then lives a bitter life in hiding. Doesn't sound hippy to me lol.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the date this interview was taken? And what source? Jumpfesta?
> 
> I think you know why I'm asking



Nope, it was during Road To Ninja movie promotion this summer. Kishi gave several interviews, where in some of them he was talking about the future of manga(when he thinks the manga will end, etc..) There was also one with "beeps" and him saying that characters would drop like flies, etc...
takL translated them all, from what I remember.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nope, it was during Road To Ninja movie promotion this summer. Kishi gave several interviews, where in some of them he was talking about the future of manga(when he thinks the manga will end, etc..) There was also one with "beeps" and him saying that characters would drop like flies, etc...
> takL translated them all, from what I remember.



Ah, I think I remember that thread but I can't seem to find it 


Darn it


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Klue said:


> Why the doubts?


i have a hard time believing that Madara wants a fake world of peace and all

For me its BS, and its an excuse to manipulate Obito, even Obito didnt buy it 

Madara is a fucker, he probably wants to become god in the real world.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Entire chapter is about Naruto BELIEVING in himself. 

Forums explode in rage.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i still have my doubts about Madara's own plans to be honest


IKR  I half expect him to say "Fuck t"he Inftsu after he's rinne tensei'd and tell Konoha, make me hokage or else.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Ah, I think I remember that thread but I can't seem to find it
> 
> 
> Darn it


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> IKR  I half expect him to say "Fuck t"he Inftsu after he's rinne tensei'd and tell Konoha, make me hokage or else.




"Lol Obito" then he turns to the alliance "Bow down to your new overlord bitches" "fake world of infinite peace my ass, i will make hell in the real world"


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

@Adee

Madara reveals he just wanted to be Hokage all along


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Adee
> 
> Madara reveals he just wanted to be Hokage all along


"believe it!"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i have a hard time believing that Madara wants a fake world of peace and all
> 
> For me its BS, and its an excuse to manipulate Obito, even Obito didnt buy it
> 
> Madara is a fucker, he probably wants to become god in the real world.



Agreed. 

Madara has other plans considering he hasn't even mentioned the Infinite Tsukiyomi ever since the Juubi was revived.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

adee said:


> IKR  I half expect him to say "Fuck t"he Inftsu after he's rinne tensei'd and tell Konoha, make me hokage or else.



Sounds kinda lame. He lived long after his strongest enemy/love interest died, and he let his whole clan die too. What is the point of being Hokage for a bunch of brats? In fact what's the point of putting these bunch of brats in infinite dreamworld. Madara is so out of place.

I think he will kidnap edo Hashirama and go live with him in seclusion in a romantic cabin in the woods for all of time.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

@ Bonta
Thanks pek


Feels like Naruto will be made Hokage after this war. I think it'll be a top thing on twitter just like Tobi = Obito was 

random thought is random, but I'm excited.

We've been waiting for this since chapter one :ho


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i have a hard time believing that Madara wants a fake world of peace and all
> 
> For me its BS, and its an excuse to manipulate Obito, even Obito didnt buy it
> 
> Madara is a fucker, he probably wants to become god in the real world.



Of course he does. 

I think he was telling Obito a half-truth, but there is definitely more to the story.


----------



## Talis (Feb 4, 2013)

I want too see Madara's priceless face/reaction when he sees Hashirama.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

^ Not sure if Madara would be nervous, cocky, or overjoyed by Hashi's presence.


Probably all three :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Also, am I the only one that suspects that Obito has some really freaky plan involving Rin and Edo tensei? Why would he want to learn it


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> ^ Not sure if Madara would be nervous, cocky, or overjoyed by Hashi's presence.
> 
> 
> Probably all three :ho



He's gonna be all Tsundere for sure.

"It... it's not like I've been waiting for you all these years. Baka."


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

@Jeanne

N'aww. If he did, he would have done it already.

@Bonta

And the shippers go wild 

I ship it :ho


----------



## Talis (Feb 4, 2013)

What if Rin was 1 of the Hokages daughter?
Then one of the Hokages will talk no jutsu him instead Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Jeanne
> 
> N'aww. If he did, he would have done it already.
> 
> ...


well maybe he even already edo'd her

this might be the way to put her inside of infinite tsukuyomi too


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Why couldn't Obito just revive Rin with Edo Tensei. I'm pretty sure he could have used that panties that Rin kept getting wet every time she saw Kakashi as DNA. 

There must be a bunch of them.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

@jeanne

But he doesn't care about this world's Rin. Why would he?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Why couldn't Obito just revive Rin with Edo Tensei. I'm pretty sure he could have used that panties that Rin kept getting wet every time she saw Kakashi as DNA.
> 
> There must be a bunch of them.


im pretty sure he still has her bones somewhere inside of that kamui dimension


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2013)

Or a Rin puppet that he sleeps with and cuddles with and wants to marry


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

The man obviously prefers hallucinations to zombies, guys


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @jeanne
> 
> But he doesn't care about this world's Rin. Why would he?



we wants her, thats it 


i wonder how it works in infinite tsukuyomi if Rin's happiness dont include Obito in any way



adee said:


> Or a Rin puppet that he sleeps with and cuddles with and wants to marry



he probably asked Zetsu to renge into Rin


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2013)

Madara said this to Oonoki tho. And I don't really see the reason why he would lie to him. For all Madara being evil, he is pretty straightforward and honorable(i couldn't find a better word to use lol)





adee said:


> Or a Rin puppet that he sleeps with and cuddles with and wants to marry



hoho  I can see that


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Madara said this to Oonoki tho. And I don't really see the reason why he would lie to him. For all Madara being evil, he is pretty straightforward and honorable(i couldn't find a better word to use lol)


i forgot this T_T


i just want a less lame goal for dat Mads


----------



## Sete (Feb 4, 2013)

Dudes obviously Obito was trolling with that answer.
He just want to help Mads to be with Hashi.
Dont forget he likes to help old people.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

If Madara really does have ulterior motives, then he's a darn good actor


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2013)

He clearly wants/wanted it for himself though, not for some "greater good" (that's some bullshit, even Obito said so ). Madara wants to control everyone and be a God. And certainly Infinite Tsukiyomi will provide him with this opportunity. Maybe him being invisible immortal changed his outlook on life tho(), he was only just revived there after all when talking to Oonoki, after living in a cave being bitter for years. Now he has Juubi and pretty much the world at his feet already.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He clearly wants/wanted it for himself though, not for some "greater good" (that's some bullshit, even Obito said so ). Madara wants to control everyone and be a God. And certainly Infinite Tsukiyomi will provide him with this opportunity. Maybe him being invisible immortal changed his outlook on life tho(), he was only just revived there after all, after living in a cave being bitter for years. Now he has(_had_) Juubi and pretty much the world at his feet already.



Man, that's some dark intentions right there.

All because Hashirama friendzoned him :ho


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for Edo Madara x Edo Hashirama pek


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

^ 
Waiting for Hashi to reveal there was someone else and that Madara was cheated on


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> ^
> Waiting for Hashi to reveal there was someone else and that Madara was cheated on



No! Madara's patient love will pay off in the end. I know it! :33


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Madara said this to Oonoki tho. And I don't really see the reason why he would lie to him. For all Madara being evil, he is pretty straightforward and honorable(i couldn't find a better word to use lol)



Thing is, it doesn't quite line up with his actions and it could mean a lot of different things. Wanting Infinite Tsukiyomi does not necessarily mean wanting a world of peace. His anger/sadness at "change" in the world implies he wants to go back to the way things once were, before Konoha. That was a world of war.

I think he wants more, and those plans won't be revealed just yet.  Maybe Hashirama could provide insight though.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, her name was Mito and she was Hashirama's wife.



But don't you see the tragedy here? He had to marry a woman to keep his Hokage image!

Mada: "I can't believe you chose her over me. I... fine! I never wanted a baka like you anyway."
Hashi: "Madara my dearest, wait for me. I will create a world were I can give my wood to anyone, man or woman, then we will be together at last."
Mada: *blush* "Baka..."

... he dies ...
... later at the current ninja war ...

Mada: "Hashirama, we meet again. I knew a baka like you could never create a new world so I started it myself. I... I was bored, okay? It's not like I did this for you..." "!!!" "Hashi, no. Hashi don't, not on the lips, not in front of the united ninja army..."


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

@Bonta

STAHP! MY POOR INNOCENT EYES WEREN'T MEANT TO LIE UPON SUCH PURE GENIUS


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Madara & Mito*​





Mayrice said:


> ^
> Waiting for Hashi to reveal there was someone else and that Madara was cheated on


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

WOAAAAAAH NOW 

 What, no yaoi?


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 4, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Why couldn't Obito just revive Rin with Edo Tensei. I'm pretty sure he could have used that panties that Rin kept getting wet every time she saw Kakashi as DNA.
> 
> There must be a bunch of them.



maybe because the real rin doesn't even like him the way he wants her to like him.  that is why tobito is one sick puppy.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 4, 2013)

What if Hashirama and Madara fight is soooo big and epic that the whole alliance responded like 
"I have a hard feeling that I shouldn't be here ."


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if Madara will be able to somehow sense that Hashi is around...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What if Hashirama and Madara fight is soooo big and epic that the whole alliance responded like
> "I have a hard feeling that I shouldn't be here ."



But they already feel like that with the Juubi hanging around


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Orochimaru orders Hashirama to immobilize Sasuke with wood, steals his body, gains the Rinnegan, before destroying both the Alliance, Obito, Madara and the Juubi - thus ending the manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru orders Hashirama to immobilize Sasuke with wood, steals his body, gains the Rinnegan, before destroying both the Alliance, Obito, Madara and the Juubi - thus ending the manga.



Orochimaru changed bodies last chapter. He can't do it again now for 3 years.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru changed bodies last chapter. He can't do it again now for 3 years.



So another timeskip? :ho

Lol jk that would be awful.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru changed bodies last chapter. He can't do it again now for 3 years.



There's probably another mask randomly lying around Konoha that can change that.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> There's probably another mask randomly lying around Konoha that can change that.





You're right

Maybe there's a mask that can seal the Juubi :ho


----------



## navy (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> You're right
> 
> Maybe there's a mask that can seal the Juubi :ho



Yeah and Minato uses it.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 4, 2013)

Imagine if Orochimaru became a follower of Jashin

He would be harder to get rid of than Cell


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Imagine if Orochimaru became a follower of Jashin
> 
> He would be harder to get rid of than Cell



Oh Jashin that'd be a pain  +rep :33

Imagine if Gai was a Jashinist, free to spam 8 gates all he wants :ho


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru changed bodies last chapter. He can't do it again now for 3 years.


He now has access to better working hashirama cells. He'll probably only have to wait a few months now


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonders if the elders will appear there too. I mean, maybe they 'sensed' Sasuke and his 'team'


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru changed bodies last chapter. He can't do it again now for 3 years.



Insert "Hyperbolic Time Chamber" Mask. :sanji


----------



## navy (Feb 4, 2013)

Oda is always out. I predict all talking this chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

Klue said:


> Insert "Hyperbolic Time Chamber" Mask. :sanji



FFFFFFFFFF


So many useful masks. There needs to be separate thread coming up for different masks Uzumaki clan happen to have on them before they were wiped out


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sick of Hashirama cells solving everything

Planting trees
can produce rinnegan when combined with Uchiha blood (If I recall correctly)
Allowing a jutsu/ability to be used more frequently
(Shisui's jutsu and possibly Oro body switch jutsu)
controls the juubi
can be used to form an army of parasites


Srsly, do these things cure cancer too? 

Next thing you know, Hidan will come back thanks to Hashirama cells


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> ^ Except we're getting it a day early
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Deal with it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 4, 2013)

^Well I guess that's my cue to leave. 

Edit: Nah, I can't leave. I wanna stay with the peeps waiting on the chapter that comes out in two hours. I am strong! I'm not afraid of anything.





I shall press on 
I'm not being overdramatic at all :ho


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 4, 2013)

*Chapter 619: The Hokage*
Sasuke: The Hokage...
Orochimaru: Indeed, Sasuke-kun 
Sasuke: So, I want to ask you someth...
Hashirama: Wait... first let us introduce ourselves and tell you a story. I'll begin, next my brother... Everyone agree?
The other Hokage: Yeah, sounds good.
Sasuke: But my answers...
Hashirama: So, I'm the first Hokage Senju Hashirama...
Hiruzen: Master...
Minato: A legend. An honor to meet you. 
Hashirama: Likewise. Hokage at such a young age. So what was I talking about...? You know, I came here with Mito once. She was such a good wife... though Uzumaki women are kind of quick-tempered.
Minato: Tell me about it...
Sasuke: Guys...
Orochimaru: Kukukuku... I guess they have a lot of catching up to do.

Note: Next week, the conversation goes back on topic. Surprising revelations coming!!!






adee said:


> The dipole moment is gonna be huge  /geekjokes


And the Naruto-Sasuke bonding that'll happen later will be very energetic.
Oh dear...


----------



## Plague (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe their conversation will be off panel XD


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd laugh if Hashi and Tobi were like "Not this shit again...."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I wonders if the elders will appear there too. I mean, maybe they 'sensed' Sasuke and his 'team'



sensor ninjas probably sensed them.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> sensor ninjas probably sensed them.



Maybe Madara did it too ? He's gonna have an immense boner...


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2013)

chapter arriving today....expect it in 5 hours(TOC is already out,hence...)...


----------



## Sagitta (Feb 4, 2013)

MinatoRider said:


> Crap maybe temple should have had better fail-safe system. lol



Those guys are beasts. They could break most any safes.



Rainbow Dash said:


> I think the first second and fourth will be very upset about what happened to the Uchiha clan. Sarutobi's gonna feel some heat.
> 
> As (most of) the Hokages know Edo tensei, I doubt any control will last long.



Fo sho. Uchiha Heat!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2013)

Sasuke quickly adresses the Hokages why he has resorted to Edo Tensei to speak to them directly, then gives them a brief summary of who he is (Hiruzen would already know though), what has happened in his life and what he would like to know. He decides to start with Minato and asks him if the Kyuubi really appeared out of the blue that night and if not, how exactly looked the man that summoned it.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the entire chapter will be a combination of;

1. Kages being surprised by their sudden appearance, questioning it and the such.
2. A small conversation between the Kages until Orochimaru tells them to listen up.
2. A discussion between Sasuke, Orochimaru and the Kages.
3. Flash backs of events starting with Minato.
4................Every chapter for another 4 years will be each Kages flash back story.
5. Jad isn't happy.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> I'm guessing the entire chapter will be a combination of;
> 
> 1. Kages being surprised by their sudden appearance, questioning it and the such.
> 2. A small conversation between the Kages until Orochimaru tells them to listen up.
> ...



Yeah. I rather Kishi skip to the part where Sasuke reads Rikudou's tablet.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 4, 2013)

auem said:


> chapter arriving today....expect it in 5 hours(TOC is already out,hence...)...


are you sure were getting the  chapter so soon


----------



## Sagitta (Feb 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> I'm guessing the entire chapter will be a combination of;
> 
> 1. Kages being surprised by their sudden appearance, questioning it and the such.
> 2. A small conversation between the Kages until Orochimaru tells them to listen up.
> ...



Im hoping these flashbacks are wicked! They should be pretty good considering. But I am with you on that.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2013)

If the flash backs include Minato randomly training with Young Kakashi and Young Gai. That'd be sweet as, but that would have absolutely nothing to do with "The Past of Knowing Everything"


----------



## harurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> are you sure were getting the  chapter so soon



The Jump is coming 2 days earlier in Japan, and the rankings leaked an hour ago, so yes, we're definitely getting a scan in the next 5 hours (maximum)


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully there in't an absurd amount of flashbacks so we can see something interesting soon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Maybe Madara did it too ? He's gonna have an immense boner...



i don't think he can as he don't have sage mode or the full tailed beast to sense that far.


----------



## Sagitta (Feb 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> If the flash backs include Minato randomly training with Young Kakashi and Young Gai. That'd be sweet as, but that would have absolutely nothing to do with "The Past of Knowing Everything"



Thats saying it too general. The flashback may very well be about a few things. And of course branch-off topics. We are in for a long haul people.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Good move, if you lower expectations, you won't be disappointed when Hokages one panel Sasuke for being an idiot


..........


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Good move, if you lower expectations, you won't be disappointed when Hokages one panel *Orochimaru* for being an idiot



Fixed for you, as he is experienced in the art of being one paneled.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 5, 2013)

But it's Sasuke though who's just letting Oro run in the wind without any checks and balances


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasuke should know better that he shouldnt let the snake run wild


----------



## Phemt (Feb 5, 2013)

Rewind to 6 years ago.

"omg oro's gonna steal sasukes body"

I see these fools have re-appeared only to showcase their utter stupidity.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope we'll know why they are at the shrine.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 5, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Rewind to 6 years ago.
> 
> "omg oro's gonna steal sasukes body"
> 
> I see these fools have re-appeared only to showcase their utter stupidity.



Hey, could you tell me why that stick is still in your ass?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope Hiruzen absolutely smacks Sasuke for teaming up with Oro. I predict a severe tongue lashing at the very least.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I hope Hiruzen absolutely smacks Sasuke for teaming up with Oro. I predict a severe tongue lashing at the very least.



He really can't say anything of substance really.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

If Oro doesnt attempt to take Sauce over anymore, see them as buddies will be funny



Ender Wiggin said:


> I hope Hiruzen absolutely smacks Sasuke for teaming up with Oro. I predict a severe tongue lashing at the very least.



i have the impression that Hiruzen will be the last person attempting to criticize Sasuke, he might just hear about how he let someone like Danzou abuse his authority and at the same time was lenient with Orochimaru himself, and thats one of the reasons why Sasuke is where he is right now


----------



## Sansama (Feb 5, 2013)

Prediction; the ramen guy is actually the death god, orochimaru is his daughter!


----------



## Garfield (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke should know better that he shouldnt let the *snake run wild*





Ender Wiggin said:


> I hope Hiruzen absolutely *smacks Sasuke* for teaming up with Oro. I predict a severe *tongue lashing* at the very least.



You guys make everything sound so freaking dirty


----------



## Turrin (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a chance of early spoilers? I just noticed the spoiler thread is unlocked.


----------



## Phemt (Feb 5, 2013)

Early chapter you mean.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

adee said:


> You guys make everything sound so freaking dirty


oh fuck you noticed its all in your mind, my boy, all in your mind...



Turrin said:


> Is there a chance of early spoilers? I just noticed the spoiler thread is unlocked.



manga panda is already translating the chap


----------



## Sansama (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> oh fuck you noticed its all in your mind, my boy, all in your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> manga panda is already translating the chap



reported for panda abuse


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 5, 2013)

I predict this chapter will have awesome panels of Hiruzen
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope


----------



## MS81 (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's see what the 4 Kage have to say to Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

the biggest potential of this chapter are the interactions between them, i wanna see Hashirama's personality so bad


----------



## Sansama (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the biggest potential of this chapter are the interactions between them, i wanna see Hashirama's personality so bad



We might see some hashirama wood x minato action


----------



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> manga panda is already translating the chap



... how do you know?  I thought Manga Panda would not get to see the chapter till 2 min from now


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> ... how do you know?  I thought Manga Panda would not get to see the chapter till 2 min from now


twitter?





anyways, the "translating" part is a deduction, they told us to expect the naruto and OP chapters today and that there will be no bleach, also told us to spread the word. If they know that there is no bleach they might already have the chapters in hands...


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 5, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> ... how do you know?  I thought Manga Panda would not get to see the chapter till 2 min from now



1.5 by my calculations


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2013)

it's Hokages first reaction that's making me excited for this chapter...


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 5, 2013)

lol I've seen several people in here talking about the chapter is coming out withen a few hours. This was "hours" ago.

And smh at whoever is waiting on manga panda. The people who translate naruto is terrible.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 5, 2013)

It really doesn't seem like anything interesting is gonna happen this week. 

Of course, I could be wrong though~ 

Seeing Naruto get the other half of the Kyuubi's chakra would be nice.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> twitter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son of a...no Bleach? 

Early chapter this week?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol I've seen several people in here talking about the chapter is coming out withen a few hours. This was "hours" ago.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

auem said:


> it's Hokages first reaction that's making me excited for this chapter...



I want to know which one can get Sasuke to actually change his facial expression. It really could go in any direction. Hashirama could make a Madara comment. Hiruzen could make an Itachi comment. Minato could make a Naruto comment. Or Tobirama could make an ET comment (indirectly an Itachi one).


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

auem said:


> it's Hokages first reaction that's making me excited for this chapter...



hashirama: madara chan, you have not aged at all 
tobirama: ETd again by the snake dude? hiruzen, that sealing jutsu sucks 
hiruzen: for fucks sake minato. wtf is wrong with this jutsu? 
minato:  don't blame me....... this is kushina's jutsu. women.... right men 

the rest of the hokages: really minato?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> It really doesn't seem like anything interesting is gonna happen this week.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong though~
> 
> Seeing Naruto get the other half of the Kyuubi's chakra would be nice.



Eh Kurama is probably feeling like his old self by now.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 5, 2013)

lol manga panda doesn't count. They fuck up waaaay yoo much. They will have you thinking that one thing is happening when it's something completely different. You think one person's saying something when it's someone else.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 5, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol manga panda doesn't count. They fuck up waaaay yoo much. They will have you thinking that one thing is happening when it's something completely different. You think one person's saying something when it's someone else.


They make mistakes a lot but they deliver the chapter first so i can overlook those mistakes


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol manga panda doesn't count. They fuck up waaaay yoo much. They will have you thinking that one thing is happening when it's something completely different. You think one person's saying something when it's someone else.



erm...they are the ones people said would release the chap a few hours ago lol. So you were waiting for them.

MS never releases until midday GMT.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2013)

^
It was one hour ago they claimed to release it TODAY.   So they must be in a daytime time zone (wherever that is)


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol manga panda doesn't count. They fuck up waaaay yoo much. They will have you thinking that one thing is happening when it's something completely different. You think one person's saying something when it's someone else.



That's why I reread. But there are times where MS is shody.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> lol manga panda doesn't count. They fuck up waaaay yoo much. They will have you thinking that one thing is happening when it's something completely different. You think one person's saying something when it's someone else.


i dont even care if its a line about the chapter, i would be happy. Manga panda gives me a full chapter, what more could i ask for?


----------



## Agony (Feb 5, 2013)

so when exactly are we getting the chapter?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2013)

Agony said:


> so when exactly are we getting the chapter?



Anywhere from 30 mins to a few hours.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2013)

Agony said:


> so when exactly are we getting the chapter?



In 3-4 hours at long last.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 5, 2013)

For all of you who said early release and had me up checking this site every 5 min., bravo. *Clap,clap*. You sure trolled me.


----------



## Phemt (Feb 5, 2013)

Early release means Tuesday release, not necessarily Tuesday morning at 7 am.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 5, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> For all of you who said early release and had me up checking this site every 5 min., bravo. *Clap,clap*. You sure trolled me.


It is a early release though.We usually get the chapters tomorrow but instead we are getting it today.


One piece,Naruto and Bleach are usually released on wednesdays but when a early release happens we get them on tuesdays.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> For all of you who said early release and had me up checking this site every 5 min., bravo. *Clap,clap*. You sure trolled me.


its an early release, we should be sitting and waiting for it 1 day from now...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

No spoilers again


----------



## KevKev (Feb 5, 2013)

All of you complaining is about to get shut down within an hour.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 5, 2013)

No spoilers from Evil ? But i like riddles


----------



## Agony (Feb 5, 2013)

if only Evil was here.it's always fun having him around and has us mindfucked with clues.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No spoilers from Evil ? But i like riddles


Evil's clues can be 50% of the chapter's fun for me


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

i predict a chapter focusing on naruto


----------



## LorenzoUzu (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Evil's clues can be 50% of the chapter's fun for me



True story :/


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 5, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> All of you complaining is about to get shut down within an hour.



Somebody said that two fricking hours ago.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder whether he always sees the chapter earlier and doesn't post spoilers just because he finds the chapter uninteresting and not worthy to come up with riddles


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a clue for you about this chapter  Direct from Evil 

Virginity of 6th plant-man be gone. Pedosnake summons the 6 reincarnation paths guy.
His secret indentity be revealed ! None other then noodlemaster *ihcueT*  Never shall speak his true name backwards !!!


----------



## KevKev (Feb 5, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Somebody said that two fricking hours ago.





Addy said:


> here you go  Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2013)

Agony said:


> if only Evil was here.it's always fun having him around and has us mindfucked with clues.



Evil is  she....


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Lol.



if you live in the us, it is extra funny


----------



## Klue (Feb 5, 2013)

Not particularly bothered by the wait, just hoping for an interesting chapter.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

auem said:


> Evil is  she....



I don't believe it. There is no way a woman can be so... evil


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

it's out!     .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not particularly bothered by the wait, just hoping for an interesting chapter.



Yet deep down inside we all know if chapter is sudenly focused on Lolbird and the alliance the forums will crush down and never be the same again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

Hiruzen is not the God of Shinobi.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 5, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> Tobirama is a bastard



He's a pragmatic ass that's for sure


----------



## alltimejen (Feb 5, 2013)

.... Why does Hashi remind me of an older Naruto? :0


----------



## MrCatalyst (Feb 5, 2013)

I couldn't stop laughing throughout the first few pages, the Hokages crack me up.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

It was kinda meh. Hashi is annoying, just like Naruto and Obito


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 5, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It was kinda meh. Hashi is annoying, just like Naruto and Obito



That is for sure. I thought he will be more arrogant type 


Little Itachi again


----------



## Cjones (Feb 5, 2013)

@ Hashirama.

Tsunade also seems to have gotten a lot of her traits from Hashirama.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2013)

WTF did i just read?


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting chapter. Crap ending though...


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 5, 2013)

well that chapter was a waste of time

_Hiruzen: Itachi was amazing!

Tobirama: Uchihas suck!

Hashirama: no U!
_

and that's basically the whole chapter.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Feb 5, 2013)

So Hashirama didn't completely trust Tsunade, or at least was worried about her being a Hokage + the village. I wonder what his reaction will be to the fact she:
- Went against Madara
- Got chopped in half
- Possibly dying if not dead already


----------



## Seiji (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama to Minato was like: "Who the fuck are you?!"


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2013)

*Best chapter in a while*

It's been months since we had a chapter like this. The only thing funny for a while were one liners from Madara. This chapter we had a lot of funny shit, and some serious shit. Bout time we got off of the usual speech, attack, speech.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

You are joking, right?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 5, 2013)

MrCatalyst said:


> So Hashirama didn't completely trust Tsunade, or at least was worried about her being a Hokage + the village. I wonder what his reaction will be to the fact she:
> - Went against Madara
> - Got chopped in half
> - Possibly dying if not dead already



She's not dying. We've already jossed that. I wonder what his reactions will be too, however, if he even learns. I doubt he'd be all too supportive of this decision, especially when he learns about Madara's upgrades. 

He didn't completely trust Tsunade because he probably has a vague idea on what she's like. Keep in mind, according to his flashback, she's about _four_ and worried about her spoiled temperament, and we've seen how selfless she is already.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 5, 2013)

quite a content-pact chapter for me.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 5, 2013)

Last chapter was pretty good.


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)

I really loved this chatper. We finally see everyones true personality. Really great chapter.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this one of those threads were we say the opposite of what we really mean?


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2013)

it was more hilarious than actually good


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2013)

vered said:


> WTF did i just read?



Power of Love.....


----------



## Cjones (Feb 5, 2013)

Now I'll await Hashirama reaction of when he finds out what Madara did to his granddaughter.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 5, 2013)

Chapter sucked, etc.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Feb 5, 2013)

It was pretty awful and reeked of bs. I shouldn't even be surprised, we're talking about a man who's capable of squandering and ruining everything, no matter the potential... classic Kishi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 5, 2013)

Tobirama is clearly not fan of Uchiha and the guy created edo tensei. Clearly he's not the kindest Hokage


----------



## NerdyBirdy (Feb 5, 2013)

it feels like he spent too much time on fluff when it could have been used on plot progression or telling us shit we don't already know.

Saying the Uchiha's power comes from emotion is something that's been _shown_, it didn't need to be _told_.

Shodai being Nidaimes bitch was comical though.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 5, 2013)

Gotta love this chapter.

-Hashirama.... LOL
-Origin of the Sharingan explained
-Hashirama to Minato: Who the fuck are you?
-7 year old Itachi= Kage level mindset confirmed.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved it too. We have actual characters interacting again instead of cliche speeches being shouted every chapter. Seriously, we haven't had real human interaction since before the war started.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved every piece of the chapter. First & Second are flawless. 

Maaaan why all cool characters are dead in this manga?


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 5, 2013)

I was like 

The reactions were totally unexpected. I thought I was reading some bad fanfiction.  I mean compared to their last appearance when oro ressurected them and now this shit about Love . 

Kishi pbbly watched too much of this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Was pretty epic Hokage> All other kage of their time


----------



## Timeshift (Feb 5, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I loved it too. We have actual characters interacting again instead of cliche speeches being shouted every chapter. Seriously, we haven't had real human interaction since before the war started.



Agreed. And it's cool to see the personalities of characters. How different Hashirama and Tobirama are.

It's interesting to see how Tobirama is the cynical jackass of those two brothers. And how clueless he is when it comes to dealing with people.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked it more than most "War" chapters. Certainly the power of love thing sounds cheesy as hell (not that I was expecting anything different), but these characters' interactions were really enjoyable.


----------



## tanman (Feb 5, 2013)

I enjoyed it. A lot of new material and a nice stopping point.


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked it too actually. The casual chatter was refreshing.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 5, 2013)

Never thought the day would come that I'd agree with ichliebe but yeah. It absolutely was.

We haven't seen such awesome characeter dynamics for a long time.

Hashirama being goofy and cracking jokes, Minato trying to be humble, Nidaime being a racist mofo and bossing his brother around. 

And on top of all that, we got our weekly dosage of Itachi wankery.

Fuck, one of the best chapters ever !


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2013)

Friendship is magic. Lets all shoot rainbows out of our asses, as we celebrate the true power of the universe....love. Yeah Kishimito turning what was classed as ninja scroll the pg-13 version into my little pony one chap at a time.


----------



## Meh1234 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasuke is really impressive. While Hinata struggling over there trying to hold Naruto's hand. Sasuke is already making a move on the father.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 5, 2013)

*Is this Fairy Tail?*

The power of love, the power of feelings...  Where is Mashima hiding?

I thought it was just supposed to be a symbolic thing... but love actually powers up their eyes?  Like it actually sprouts changes in the optic nerves or whatever the 2nd said?  Good god.  

And way to go with all the eugenics crap, Kishi.  ALL Uchiha are basically born psychopaths?  I know there are clan bloodlines and shit, but I thought that was only limited to their powers...  

Idk how to even comment on this chapter.  Its just so ridiculous.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hokages being awesome and Itachi wank.

10/10


----------



## Cybore (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved this chapter as well, but can't say I cared too much about the whole power of love thing.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL! Shodaime is so much different than I thought! He's F'ing hilarious! 

Not enough action, and the "power of love" is definitely "out there"


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 5, 2013)

If not a 10/10, this is definitely a high 9.

Yes non-battle chapters can be good. Come at me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2013)

great chapter it was


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 5, 2013)

I very much agree. There were times I just wanted to hug computer screen. Hokages have amazing dynamics. It was a good introduction chapter. I'm surprised by Hashi's personality (though not much), Tobirama didn't disappoint and Minato goes very well with my headcanon.

About all this power of love everyone is bitching about...Ummm that was quite obvious, I can't comprehend how all of you are acting like it is something new.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a joke right? The second part of this chapter was abysmal. It was fun seeing the Hokages interact, but that's where it ended.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2013)

HASHIRAMA'S PERSONALITY OMFG.    ALSO THE FACES HE DOES. JUST LOL, NARUTO WISHES TO BE THAT FUNNY AND CUTE. I was not expecting such a thing. I wonder how Madara dealt with this guy, no wonder he left. The diva / dramatic act greatly rivals his. The village obviously wasn't good enough for the two of them. LMAO. Though to be honest, I didn't like how he got cleaned out so easily.

Tobirama telling Hashirama to STFU is hillarious. He's the younger brother! What a lack of respect! Tobirama feels like the most interesting of the two brothers. This wasn't unexpected in the slightest. He seems to be getting all the slack for the Uchiha's fate, although tbh I don't feel like he had bad intentions. I feel like Hashirama and Minato's cluelessness (both display plenty of this, although in a different manner) were worse. They ignored the problem and did nothing to help.

Hiruzen being all badass grandpa <3. I like that he didn't clean up the situation.

Minato, so fucking clueless and just stating the obvious. OROCHIMARU, HOW DID YOU DO IT!! 

This chapter is so filler, wednesday day. However, I don't mind it at all.

Sasuke's face on page twelve. 

The power of love. I threw a little on my mouth. I laughed so fucking hard, Sasuke's face was like o_o. I love how it explains his obsession with Itachi.

Suigetsu is still my favourite in Taka.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

*Naruto 619: The good, the bad, and the kishi?*

I only did this once. I never thought I would ever do this thread again. 

Basically, I tell you what is the good, what is the bad, and what is wtf moments (kishi).


*Spoiler*: _First, the good_ 





There are so many good things in this chapter that I don?t know where to start! 

First of all, the reaction of each kage is priceless. Minato?s ?aw man, you broke edo tense? face was priceless there is an explosion in front of lee

I did like tobirama?s personality coming more like a redknick than anything else (btw, I am gonna include that in my ?how I read this chapter? ).

Orochimaru this chapter was a fucking god  the way he talked with a smile all along when addressing the hokages even if he is the bad guy. Explaining how he knew about the uzumaki clan???oro pries is........ priceless. 

The conversation between orochmaru and tobirama is gold and the closest thing to a political discussion in this manga. Go read it again  
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

 It is that awesome. 

Sasuke shows allot of restraint this chapter there is an explosion in front of lee

Link removed

he is indeed not a child anymore. He does not rush in as with itachi in part 1 or  ?don?t talk about my brother like that? as with danzu. You have to compare both this sasuke and kage arc/itachi vs kabuto sasuke to see how much restraint he is showing. Kishi is making this prominent for a reason  sasuke

 almost crying again after being confirmed YET AGAIN that itachi was indeed ordered to kill konoha  Link removed is he crying for konoha or is he crying because no matter whom he asks???. Konoha is the bad guy and he must destroy it? 


hashirama was lol lol lol lolol worthy and think like many of us that tsunade sucks as I said a very long time ago.

Itachi also has another mystery: Link removed

The tablet he is reading. What is it?  most likely a 10 hokage commandments thing but I still want to know.




*Spoiler*: _Second, the bad_ 





Two hokages down (third and second) two questions down (who/what is itachi?, what is the uchiha clan/a clan?) AND NOTHING ABOUT THE FUCKING SENJU CLAN OR HISTORY OF THEM   kishi???. He is fucking rushing it so fast 

The art??. Yeah, that?s the bad.





*Spoiler*: _Third, the kishi_ 





Why repeat the same shit we already knew? Don?t get me worng, the itachi part was fine because it was done over NEW FLASHBACK  PANELS OF ITACHI. It even hyped him as a hokage material adding more to itachi?s character. Many fans already knew he was hokage material but several haters didn?t see it or refused to. I think hiruzen saying that itachi had the hokage?s resolve or reasoning should shut the haters/whatever. The same goes for what orochimaru and tobirama talked about as far prosecuting uchiha.

But the uchiha love part? It was cheesy Link removed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We know that uchiha become more powerful through emotion. We knew that but NOT BECAUSE KISHI BLUNTLY SAID THAT. He didn?t say ?more love = more hatred = more power? he just HINTED at that. Tobi did say that if you love someone, you risk hating him but he never said that about uchiha. He was just talking in general. It was up to the reader to assume and make the connections which I think all did after seeing sasuke achieving sharingan when seeing itachi killing his clan, then MS when he kills itachi, and finally EMS when ?insert narusasu gay love suicide pact joke here ?.

My point is, it was unnecessary to give it a biological explanation. Especially, the dramatic shadow guy Link removed 

If you liked it, it is ok. If you feel the explanation was needed then kodoes for you!!!! But I felt it was unnecessary. 

Stuff for future chapters:

We have to see the kages fight or take a stand against someone. Minato seems to be the one  to TNJ sasuke?????????? yay?????  and why was he summoned anyway? Sasuke has asked the third, than the second, than the first. All in order. The only questions sasuke did not ask are:

1- what is a shinobi?
2- what is a  village?
3- who am i?

Minato will most likely answer the last question with??? ?you are naruto's friend?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

didnt know we already had 300 more chaps out /jk


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> didnt know we already had 300 more chaps out /jk



don't know what your talking about


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

sure you dont  
and you guys blame kishi for retcons  
i'd like a bit less lolhashirama actually.sure, he was awesome,but he kinda wasted time.but it was time well lost 
wonder how will he answer that question


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 5, 2013)

Second Hokage really pwned his big brother! :ho SILENCE, BITCH!

I didn't expect to see 1st Hokage having such a personality since we always seen him being too serious geezer many times.

He must be some awesome grandfather, especially when he teach some filth hobby, gambling to Tsunade. 

The best part about that is, no doubt, Senji brothers _*"Who the fuck are you??"*_ faces to Naruto's daddy

Not action-packed but well-informed chapter!


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2013)

The reason why the senju was excluded again is because their just not important


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2013)

Impact said:


> The reason why the senju was excluded again is because their just not important



I hope this is a trend...


----------



## Hazy Sage (Feb 5, 2013)

lol love first hokage's personality . wish minato did more than state the obvious though. meh he'll get his chance to shine for now we gotta listen to the geezers talk.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 5, 2013)

one of the more entertaining chapter in while 

Wonder how they'll react when they're told that Madara's been Edo Tensei'd as well and has summoned the Juubi to Genjutsu the world


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasuke unlocked 1 tomoe when Itachi killed his family.
Sasuke unlocked 1,5 tomoe when Naruto "died".
Sasuke unlocked 2 tomoe in some unknown way.
Sasuke unlocked 3 tomoe at VotE.

1 and 1,5 fit with the explanation given, but 2 and 3 do not.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 5, 2013)

^what do you mean by 1,5 tomoe and Naruto died?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^what do you mean by 1,5 tomoe and Naruto died?



"died" no, was in danger. I don't know why I typed that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2013)

you just _know_ that minato will be the one that say who sasuke is


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait till Minato vs Sasuke where Minato's Talk no Jutsu clashes off against Sasuke's Hate no Jutsu.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 5, 2013)

Before they started to talk about Uchihas love it was an awesome chapter... haharama, ruderama and minato were awesome


----------



## wibisana (Feb 5, 2013)

*the point that I get from this chapter*

1. Hashi x Madara, Madara is the "Seme", and hashi is "Uke"
2. Hashirama is kinda immortal (forever youth), he should be hiruzen old, if he ever meet child Tsunade. 
3. Hatred is actually love.
4. Itachi solo since 7yrs old.

prediction
1. Sasuke Susanoo will be colored pink (love color).
2. Minato will tell Sasuke about him and Fugaku agreement (marriage arrangement) of their kids.


----------



## WZRD (Feb 5, 2013)

Tobirama's personality is awesome.


----------



## yahiko00 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well... Will we have a chapter next week or should we have to wait two weeks ? -_-'


----------



## CoockiesAndMilf (Feb 5, 2013)

*How is it possible Sasuke used MS instead of EMS?

Good chapter imo.*


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 5, 2013)

Things that i took from this chapter:

- Hashirama was every bit the genuine good guy that i thought he was. And even more so
- Tobirama was every bit the racist dick i thought he was. And even more so
- Hiruzen was a jackass....period
- Minato was indeed kept in the dark about everything
- Obito's randomness was at least better explained
- Itachi was a bigger jackass than i thought he was
- Tsunade's gambling addiction came from Hashirama


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 5, 2013)

My thoughts while reading the chapter:


By the time I got to the page with little Tsuna(de) on it, I felt like I was reading a doujinshi. I never thought of Shodai as being so…emotive.  I guess I should have known, what with Jiraiya/Orochimaru and Naruto/Sasuke, but man… Hahaha, it just flies in the face of how I envisioned him so much.


Also, I love you, Suigetsu. Sayin' it like it is for great justice humor.


Now we know where Danzou got his hawk-ish/anti-Uchiha streak! I knew there had to be more of that attitude in the village. Hiruzen took after Hashi/Rama1, Danzou took after Tobi/Rama2. 


I love that Kishi gave the Hokage got some room to chat.


Wow, Tobirama, talking back to your older bro / "God of Shinobi." I guess only he could take such liberties. Well, and probably Mito. (And Madara, but he doesn't count since he talks how he wants to everybody.)


"Their love is too strong…" UGH. The lame…it's killing me… I'm sorry, but... "Oh, the love! It's just too strong! The love!! The LOVE! I...falling...into...darkness... The loooove..." Gag me, please.


I will accept this because it's giving a "scientific" explanation for the sharingan's levels, but I just feel Kishi is once again moving things that should remain implicit into the realm of the physical and explicit, instantly turning something that was intriguing (ie. It's human nature that love can easily become hate, power can be derived from either) into something kinda lame (ie. The Uchiha just love so much they can't handle it). For another example of things that would have been better left implied, see Child of Destiny.


I'll admit I like the idea that emotionally sensitivity, with its obvious potential for "good," can be something that also be a double-edged sword and even one's downfall. I do like that.


When the translator writes "pure child" they should really be writing "innocent" or "naive," basically 'easily influenced.' "Pure" may be the literal translation, but it's an awkward one.  

It is a throwback to what Itachi said, of course. Here's HisshouBuraiken's exceptional translation: 
*Spoiler*: _Lookit_ 




_Itachi: Sasuke's heart is still a blank canvas.
The right person could paint it whatever color he wanted._


A second trans that makes better use of the word "pure" here:

_Itachi: Sasuke is still pure at heart... with the potential to stray toward the darkness or seek the light._


----------



## Jagger (Feb 5, 2013)

Naruto is the exact copy of Hashirama, I didn't expected that. Tobirama turned out to dislike the Uchiha, I called out that. Turns our Sasuke doesn't believe Itachi, Tobi or Danzo at all and needed someone nice to say it to him again. Minato is polite, I'm not suprised.

The thing about love was kinda cheesy. xD And this makes Uchiha hate for Konoha kinda justified.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait I have something for this chapter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbalLknESe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xRenChi (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyway I see where Kishimoto is heading with this. Neji dies but Naruto manages to control himself and will probably defeat Tobi with power of friendship. Sasuke learns he comes from ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) clan that goes into bitch mode when someone they love gets hurt. It all comes down to this:

"nurutu teaches sasook to control his bitching."

Yes kids, that's the whole point of the manga. "Hard work can overcome talent" ? Who remembers that, lol.


----------



## Sado0og (Feb 5, 2013)

*repetitive...repetitive...repetitive*

Kishi has nothing more to present to this manga

As we have seen the last chapters just repetitive......each time he resurrected a character

It becomes borrrrrrrrrrrring


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2013)

this chapter's way better than the last few war arc ones have been

i enjoyed it

whatevs


----------



## titantron91 (Feb 5, 2013)

cool story bro


----------



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2013)

it was beautiful.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Excellent chapter.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 5, 2013)

What a funny and informative chapter. Hashirama just made this chapter


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> If the flash backs include Minato randomly training with Young Kakashi and Young Gai. That'd be sweet as, but that would have absolutely nothing to do with "The Past of Knowing Everything"



i can dream can't i?



Nate River said:


> Hashirama to Minato was like: "Who the fuck are you?!"



the *best* part of the chapter, hands down

i was not expecting Hashirama to be goofy lol but i loved it, and the reaction to Minato and that Tsunade is Hokage

i like Tobirama here too (even though it seems people are hating on him already)


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LRt2jX1kaYo[/YOUTUBE]

This song fits the chapter btw in a nutshell...except Sasuke is no fucking Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 5, 2013)

What happened with Sasuke's EMS?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2013)

The manga released around 12:30-2:00 am on manga panda. I fell asleep and it was already up by 2:00. I was 1-2 hours off.


----------



## Veritas17 (Feb 5, 2013)

The fuck did my thread go?  There were picture edits and the like in there that I wanted to save :/


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2013)

good chapter.


----------



## Cheirete (Feb 5, 2013)

Right now, there isn't much more things to be revealed, so it means this manga is finally reaching it's end. That makes me sad


----------



## Turrin (Feb 5, 2013)

My Reaction to Naruto Chapter 619

[YOUTUBE]mva23gF4JjY[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

How will Hashirama answer Sasuke's question? How do you view Hashirama's title as Shinobi God?


----------



## Humite Juubi (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait wasnt there an important fight going on somewhere?


----------



## warp drive (Feb 5, 2013)

1st show compassion
2nd show animosity
3rd show distress
4th show nothing
I like how Kishimoto made the philosophical inquiry between love and hate and the sharingan—hate being amassed lost love. I also enjoy how Orochimaru bluntly accused the 2nd for the genocide of the Uchiha. Why would Orochimaru even care? Going as far as accusing the 2nd of xenophobia. I swear the 2nd Hokage comes as a contemporary American republican. 
Great chapter! What is a shinobi and why is the village so sacred? Will it justify the village’s genocide? Is it even possible to theoretically justify genocide? Will Sasuke solo? I want to read the next chapter NOW.


----------



## andrea (Feb 6, 2013)

okay what the fuck was up with this chapter

was kishi stoned while making it
seems that way


----------



## Escargon (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol Hashirama. It just doesnt fit but i like it. Wonder who will be next. 

*Rikudou Sennin gets summoned and awakes*

*Opens his eyes and looks at Sakura*

"WOAH TITS! LET ME TOUCH THEM BABY!"

Yeah you heard it here first. Rikudou Sennin got the same personality as master Roshi.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 6, 2013)

This actually works with the YinYang of the Naruto/Sasuke dynamic.

Naruto is the love that grows out of hate.
Sasuke is the hate that grows out of love.



So we know that Sasuke's current hate of, well, everything grew out of his love for Itachi. But since Itachi died thinking Sasuke could still be happy, he may not have gotten as he might have been.

Sasuke on the other hand…


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 6, 2013)

This chapter was awesome in a way but it made me laugh my ass off for so many reasons.


----------



## takL (Feb 7, 2013)

i enjoyed Lord Noble vs Lord Ignoble.

Lord Noble tried to admonish Lord Ignoble for his meanness but Lord Ignoble would never listen.
fed up Lord Noble said to Lord Ignoble "Madara was a caring big brother…more so than your big brother, I reckon." deadpan.

I think its hashiramas dry humour. Unless ohana or Kish left out some words, no way in hell he could tell sasuke had a brother.  no one referred to Itachi as sasukes older brother or to sasuke as Itachis younger brother in the chap.


----------

